# God is about to send us a reminder as to who is  really in control.



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

You can here the Jaws music beginning to play softly.................................................................................................... 
 The Eastern United States has been fortunate the last few years as far as land falling hurricanes go .That is about to change 
 as the upper level winds coupled by a massive Bermuda High pressure system is going to steer Hurricane Irene either into  
 Floridas Eastern coast or into South Carolina and from there it could literally ride the coast northward to effect Eastern  
 North Carolina,Eastern Virginia,Eastern Maryland,all of Delaware,all of New Jersey,Eastern Pennsylvania,South east  
 New York state including New York city Proper,Long Island,South eastern Connecticut, Rhode Island and eastern Massachusetts  
 and Coastal Maine.A track slightly westward of the current thought and you can shift the affected states to a much larger area 
 in each one. 

 This one is coming make no mistake,it will be a category 3 or 4 when it hits Florida or South Carolina,it is going to do major 
 structural damage and with Eastern hurricanes the threat of numerous tornadoes is a given in the south.Here are some links  
 you can check back to My weather program is tied to the Norman Oklahoma Sever storms forecast center,and the National  
 Hurricane Center in Florida.Each site has issued imminent warnings on the impending storm.This is not something to be taken  
 lightly as lives and homes will be lost.If you live in the path and value your bottles make sure they are secure in your home. 
 The question of an exact tract can be much better answered 48 hours before verses now,with that said however all of the computer 
 models used by all the major private and Government weather agencies all agree a hit on Florida or South Carolina is almost a 
 100 percent guarantee.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

I run my software and it is tied into this site at the University of Colorado.It gives me updates every 15 minutes.Alarms have been going off for the past 10 days as we have had over 15 inches of rain here in Southern New Jersey and I just assumed it was another warning for later today.I assumed wrong as it pertained to the coming Hurricane. This site  http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/goes-west_goes-east.asp  which is loaded with neat imagery you can see the Hurricane coming.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

I have to go to work now but here are a few more links.

 http://www.goes.noaa.gov/HURRLOOPS/atir.html

 http://www.goes.noaa.gov/HURRLOOPS/huirloop.html

 http://www.goes.noaa.gov/g8hu.html

 http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/post-goes


 These two have always been my favorite as they truley tell the whole story.

 http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_16km_psir3

 http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_full_disk_water_vapor


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

In the time I posted the last lines another warning has come out it is now more then likely Irene will become a category 4 hurricane when it makes landfall.
 Read the chart to explain this in detail.This is a very serious and dangerous situation and this storm is actually larger in area then Katrina.God help those who experience the eye wall.I will be back toward 5 oclock with updates.

 http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutsshs.shtml


----------



## epackage (Aug 22, 2011)

The price you have to pay to live in a Paradise...Here's wishing all our fellow members that are gonna be affected by it all the best and stay safe people !!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll take some of that. At least it's gonna cool down some here. Highs in the low 80s w/ wind & rain........can't wait.

 Just don't want it to blow my house down.


----------



## peejrey (Aug 22, 2011)

May the remnants fall west to Tennessee...
 Good luck to every one on the east coast![]


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 22, 2011)

Darn, that might cut the President's vacation short.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 22, 2011)

bad thing is we all usually end up paying for those living in paradise...

 If god is in control he/she/it must love the southern coast...get a new hobby I say... model trains maybe?


----------



## rockbot (Aug 22, 2011)

Stress levels will be high. I know the feeling![]
 I hope everyone takes the necessary precautions and evacuate as needed. All things can be replaced except our lives.

 I wouldn't consider New Orleans "paradise" but it was a interesting place.[8D]


----------



## epackage (Aug 22, 2011)

I meant Florida Rocky....[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

well,im safe,i live far enough away from the coast to not get affected by storms in the gulf too bad,we went down to biloxi a couple of years ago and could still see the effects of katrina,id get everything packed in case you gotta make a run for it,and take the backroads ,a bet those interstates are gona be packed[8|][sm=lol.gif],...............oh.and bubble wrap the bottles good if you leave,and put them in something that floats if you stay[]


----------



## ktbi (Aug 22, 2011)

We were on the receiving end of Typhoons in Okinawa every season, some of them very powerful, and always followed with power outages. During the off season, we would buy a new game for the kids.  One year it was a home BINGO game, complete with turning rack to pull the numbered balls, cards, and everything else. The game went into the closet and could not be used until the next time we went into Condition Four.  Rather than fear and anxiety from approaching storms, our kids would look forward to it so we could pull out the newest game. We taught them about the dangers as well and had to put metal shutters on the windows, pick up loose coconuts, etc....It worked - for us too....Ron


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

Latest forecast takes the Eye wall near Myrtle Beach. The storm had a hole in its eye wall as it passed over Hispanolia today but the upper part of the storm its outflow grew quite a bit since noon Eastern time.The eye wall is expected to close starting right about now at 4:30 EDT time.When you wake up tomorrow morning Irene will be a strong category 3 hurricane and will only gain strength as it is about to hit the warm waters of the gulf stream.Residents in North Eastern Florida don't let your gaurd down just yet as there is still a 30 percent chance the eye wall lands in Northern Florida. 

 If you look at the link I provided it is the water vapor imagery showing the hot and cool spots of the air at various layers of the atmosphere.The reds and oranges are the warm sectors the blues greens and milky whites are the inbetweens the battle zone line of demarcation.That is the conveyor belt that will ultimately steer the hurricane.Hurricanes operate basically on their own.They are a closed machine capable of maintaining themselves once they are born.The part of the hurricane the hurricane itself cant control is the path of least resistance. 

 When a strong Low and a strong high pressure meet where they meet is a natural conveyor belt stronger overall then the hurricane itself.In the summer months the North American low pressure systems originating in Canada are not usually strong enough to penetrate very far south into the eastern United States.They are shunted off to the east exiting off of Maryland and New Jersey into the Atlantic but before they move off the coast in  an eastern fashion you will notice a quick turn to the north in the white clouds.Right now the low crossing the United States has won the race to the coast.It is this race where the cold front wins that will ultimately lay the track for the hurricane to follow it.Its like standing on the roadside as a large truck goes by.You don't feel the air whisk by you until the tail end of the truck has cleared you.The air being displaced needs to be replaced quickly and it does just that in nature.If you look at the last frames of the loop you can see a rapid turn to the north in the cloud deck with the clouds arcing back into the Hudson bay.Picture the storm being a little puppy following its mothers tail in this case the bottom of the cold front. 

 In the same imagery you see a tail of orange warm air in the cold front low pressure moving southeast,this is air rising ahead of the cold front which will produce thunder storms today.Notice in the Atlantic from Bermuda to the hurricane the leading edge of the Bermuda High and the hurricane cloud deck is also orange warm but it is the warm air being sucked up by the Bermuda high pressure system and it is now also becoming in its southern flank the exhaust system of the hurricane engine. The bottom of the hurricane spins counter clockwise in its lower sectors.At the top of the hurricane and this is key just like on an automobile engine all the horsepower in the world is choked if a factory exhaust system is used.You need a large exhaust for maximum performance,if not you lose horsepower big time.The same for the hurricane it needs to exhaust itself in order to grow or intensify,without it the storm will never develop into a monster.  

 From what I am seeing in all of these satellite images is a perfect storm gaining rapid strength and being rammed up the chute Northward after it hits land in Southern South Carolina.This is going to be a bad storm for coastal residents I cant stress this enough.I think 75 to a 100 miles inland less wind damage but a lot of rain potential.More updates this eveing I have to cut the grass. 




 http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_16km_psir3


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't think this is going to be anything special, a little wind and rain, it's barely a cat. 1


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

cc6pack it is now a cat1 agreed, but it will grow and rapidly intensify while you sleep this evening.I am not hyping this at all infact all of the major weather media outlets are in agreement with each other. 

  http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/54098/hurricane-irene-to-slam-into-t.asp

 You have to be a member here to read this blog but here is the intro on their free page.

 http://www.weatherbell.com/weather-news/irene-category-one-hurricane/


 Read this blog     http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/article.html


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 22, 2011)

If it lands at at Cat 3 or less, we are going to hold fast.   4-5, we head for the hills, with a trunk full of glass....[]


----------



## swizzle (Aug 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> We taught them about the dangers as well and had to put metal shutters on the windows, pick up loose coconuts, etc....It worked - for us too....Ron


 
 I tried to pick up some loose coconuts and my wife slapped me!! I'll keep trying though. [8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

These are the tracks my computer software generated it is pretty fascinating how it works and you have to put in a lot of known and unknown variables to acheive an end result.I like the green path in the middle.The black and red represent a 50 percent chance spaced by 100 miles between them.The green area is my own prediction based on the middle average of the two highest predicted tracks.Time will tell,if you live anywhere between the red and black tracks start to prepare for the worst now.Lawn furniture,kids toys,check windows in attics,look into getting a generator.It sucks not having a refrierator when its hot,you can pick up a cheap one for 250.00.I have two of them one diesel that will run for 8 hrs on two gallon tank.

 As I was typing this the eye wall completely closed signifying the beginning of rapid intensification.In this GOES animation you can see as soon as Irene clears land to her south how the white bullseye restablishes itself around the center core. 

  http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/get-goes?satellite=GOES-E%20FULL&quality=55&info=wv&width=1000&height=800&lat=20&lon=-60&palette=spect.pal&map=standard&zoom=2&type=Animation&numframes=6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

From the University of Wisconsin a great animation water vapor image.Notice in the last frame in the movie how tight the orange and white center core became in the two day sequence.This gal is becoming a buzz saw check it out.
 http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/atlantic/movies/g8irn/g8irnjava.html


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

cc6pack and the rest of you following this post check out this statement from 19 minutes ago.I just recieved it on my computer.Central pressure has dropped to 981 millabars thats a Category 2 with 100 mph winds.By midnight this evening it will be, or be to close to being a category 3. http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCUAT4+shtml/222348.shtml


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

Here are two links to the hurricane hunters web site they fly out of Biloxi Miss.They are the only ones in the world that do this Carobran

 http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/hunters.shtml

 http://www.403wg.afrc.af.mil/


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 22, 2011)

Steve, I went throught one of these in Cuba (Camille 69) and several in Florida. From what I see as far as hurricanes go it's not that big and the eye is not well defined.  Sure it's going to change but it also keeps heading east into the Atlantic.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

Hurricane advisory update at 8:30 PM EDT.  http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT4+shtml/230025.shtml? Another will follow at 11:00 PM EDT.

 000
 WTNT34 KNHC 230025
 TCPAT4

 BULLETIN
 HURRICANE IRENE SPECIAL ADVISORY NUMBER  10
 NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL092011
 830 PM AST MON AUG 22 2011

 ...IRENE INTENSIFIES TO A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE...FURTHER
 STRENGTHENING EXPECTED...


 SUMMARY OF 830 PM AST...0030 UTC...INFORMATION
 ----------------------------------------------
 LOCATION...19.7N 68.7W
 ABOUT 200 MI...320 KM SE OF GRAND TURK ISLAND
 ABOUT 130 MI...210 KM E OF PUERTO PLATA DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...100 MPH...160 KM/H
 PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 295 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/H
 MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...981 MB...28.97 INCHES


 WATCHES AND WARNINGS
 --------------------
 CHANGES IN WATCHES AND WARNINGS WITH THIS ADVISORY...

 NONE.

 SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

 A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * NORTH COAST OF THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC FROM THE HAITI BORDER
 EASTWARD TO CABO ENGANO
 * TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS...SOUTHEASTERN AND CENTRAL BAHAMAS

 A HURRICANE WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * NORTH COAST OF HAITI FROM LE MOLE ST. NICHOLAS EASTWARD TO THE
 DOMINICAN REPUBLIC BORDER
 * NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS

 A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * SOUTH COAST OF THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC FROM SANTO DOMINGO EASTWARD
 TO CABO ENGANO
 * ALL OF HAITI

 FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...PLEASE MONITOR
 PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR NATIONAL METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.


 DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
 ------------------------------
 AT 830 PM AST...0030 UTC...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE IRENE WAS
 LOCATED BY AN AIR FORCE RESERVE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT 
 NEAR LATITUDE 19.7 NORTH...LONGITUDE 68.7 WEST. IRENE IS MOVING
 TOWARD THE WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 10 MPH...17 KM/H.  A MOTION TOWARD
 THE WEST-NORTHWEST WITH A SLIGHT INCREASE IN FORWARD SPEED IS
 EXPECTED TONIGHT AND TUESDAY.  ON THE FORECAST TRACK...THE CORE OF
 IRENE WILL MOVE JUST TO THE NORTH OF THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC AND
 HAITI TONIGHT...NEAR OR OVER THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS AND THE
 SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS ON TUESDAY...AND NEAR THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS
 EARLY WEDNESDAY.

 DATA FROM THE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT INDICATE THAT MAXIMUM
 SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 100 MPH...160 KM/H...WITH
 HIGHER GUSTS.  IRENE IS A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE ON THE
 SAFFIR-SIMPSON SCALE.  ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING
 THE NEXT 48 HOURS...AND IRENE COULD BECOME A MAJOR HURRICANE ON
 TUESDAY. 

 HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 45 MILES...75 KM...FROM
 THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 185
 MILES...295 KM.

 THE MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE BASED ON DATA FROM THE HURRICANE HUNTER
 AIRCRAFT IS 981 MB...28.97 INCHES.


 HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
 ----------------------
 WIND...TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS WILL SPREAD OVER THE NORTHERN
 PORTIONS OF DOMINICAN REPUBLIC TONIGHT AND LOCALIZED HURRICANE
 CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OVER THE NORTHERN PORTIONS OF THE DOMINICAN
 REPUBLIC BY TONIGHT AND EARLY TUESDAY.  THE HIGHEST WINDS ARE
 LIKELY TO OCCUR OVER AREAS OF ELEVATED TERRAIN.  HURRICANE
 CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO REACH THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS AND THE
 TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS TUESDAY...AND THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS BY LATE
 TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY.

 RAINFALL...IRENE IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE ADDITIONAL RAINFALL
 ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO 2 INCHES ACROSS PUERTO RICO AND THE VIRGIN
 ISLANDS.  RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 3 TO 6 INCHES ARE EXPECTED OVER
 NORTHERN HISPANIOLA...WITH ISOLATED AMOUNTS OF UP TO 10 INCHES
 POSSIBLE OVER HIGHER TERRAIN.  THESE RAINS COULD CAUSE
 LIFE-THREATENING FLASH FLOODS AND MUD SLIDES IN AREAS OF STEEP
 TERRAIN.  RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 10 INCHES ARE IN
 THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS...THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS AND THE
 CENTRAL BAHAMAS.

 STORM SURGE...A STORM SURGE WILL RAISE WATER LEVELS BY AS MUCH AS 9
 TO 13 FEET ABOVE NORMAL TIDE LEVELS OVER THE SOUTHEASTERN AND
 CENTRAL BAHAMAS...AND THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS.  STORM SURGE
 WILL ALSO RAISE WATER LEVELS BY AS MUCH AS 2 TO 4 FEET ABOVE NORMAL
 TIDE LEVELS ALONG THE ENTIRE COAST OF THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC.  NEAR
 THE COAST...THE SURGE WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY LARGE AND DANGEROUS
 WAVES.


 NEXT ADVISORY
 -------------
 NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 PM AST.

 $$
 FORECASTER BRENNAN


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

I here you CC, I hope my computer is wrong and the weather services are wrong.It is the drop in the Central pressure the last 4 hrs that has me concerned.
 I saw this with Katrina and how it went from a 2 to a 4 over night in 8 hours briefly made it to a 5 and then slammed into the gulf coast.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

These two gentleman are the whos who in the meteorological field. Joe B a s t a r d i Ex accuweather.com and Joe D'aleo was a co-founder founder of the cable TV Weather channel.Both men are respected as two of the worlds most accurate and influental metorologists.They started a pay for subscription weather service for industry that relies on accurate forecasting or for weather nuts like myself as I view it as a scientific hobby. I am a member but I know Joe Bastardi personally and wouldnt post his pay for blog from the weatherbell priemium site at this forum but I can post their free page which has the story highlights on it.Look at Joe D'Aleos thoughts on New York City being impacted. http://www.weatherbell.com/premium/ Look underneath Joe D'Aleos picture the first story 8-22.He refers to the 165 hr GFS or 7 days from now.They are talking about a monster cat4 storm to hit northern South Carolina and maintain Cat 3 then 2 status all the way to New Jersey then reexplode into a cat 3 near New York city.The GFS is a computer model that the Unisys company developed.Here is the 10 day run watch the hurricane.This is exactly what my software is also telling me is going to happen. When ever you want a long range forecast this is the most accurate model in the world 70 percent of the time.There is a model called the European which is almost as accurate and it too is showing a very similar track.Here is the GFSx track  http://weather.unisys.com/gfsx/gfsx.php?inv=0&plot=hght&region=us&t=l               
 pretty scary isnt it.This latest track is 15 miles more west then 1200 oclock noon today.The storm has deffinatley trended slightly more west and north.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is Joe B a s t a r d i s twitter feed for those that subscribe.    http://twitter.com/statuses/user_timeline/149346219.rss


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2011)

*RE: Gosh it about to seem some reindeers is who is really in control.*

I love to lay on the ground and watch the sky. When the clouds are there, I see everything.. a dog, a president, a ham & cheese sub, all kinds of stuff, and my predictions of the weather forecast are spot on every time. ..[]..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

*RE: Gosh it about to seem some reindeers is who is really in control.*



> http://weather.unisys.com/gfsx/gfsx.php?inv=0&plot=hghtÂ®ion=us&t=l


 If what the GFXs model on this gif animation says is going to happen happens............................... we will be talking about it for a week on here.The US economy does not need this at this time.From what I can Gather from this animation prediction It comes into the coast in South Carolina as a strong 3 almost a 4 stays a 3- 4 until Central North Carolina down grades to a 2 from Virginia to Delaware and re-explodes back to a strong 3 off the coast of Atlantic City and becomes a 4 from Northern New Jersey to Maine.Please check this link out and save it for winter storms and hurricanes it is very accurate.  http://weather.unisys.com/gfsx/gfsx.php?inv=0&plot=hghtÂ®ion=us&t=l Look at the cold vortex (BLue and Green)over Easter Ontario and the Quebec Province it is just spinning around and around.temerature will struggle to get to 50 in the center of this vortex when they should be near 70 this time of year.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

*RE: Gosh it about to seem some reindeers is who is really in control.*

I dont know why the ABN software keeps changing the word region in this link 

 http://weather.unisys.com/gfsx/gfsx.php?inv=0&plot=hght&region=us&t=l


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Steve/sewell
> 
> Here are two links to the hurricane hunters web site they fly out of Biloxi Miss.They are the only ones in the world that do this Carobran
> 
> ...


 thanx,have you ever been there?[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 22, 2011)

Huh........that yellow line runs right through my house.

 This outta be good.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

My wifes Aunt lives in Jackson Mississippi we have been there twice.I havent travelled to far south of rte.20


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry about that Pat I am just the messenger[]


> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Huh........that yellow line runs right through my house.
> 
> This outta be good.


----------



## carobran (Aug 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Steve/sewell
> 
> My wifes Aunt lives in Jackson Mississippi we have been there twice.I havent travelled to far south of rte.20


 JACKSON aint a very friendly city[:'(]............watch out...............have you ever been to KOSCIUSKO??[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 23, 2011)

11:00 O clock update.The storm is gaining strength as the central pressure has dropped to 980 MB or 2893 inches
 down another MB.It is still a category 2 but is gaining strength and it is about this time tommorrow evening as it begins
  to enter very warm water that the rapid developement will begin.


 000
 WTNT34 KNHC 230258
 TCPAT4

 BULLETIN
 HURRICANE IRENE ADVISORY NUMBER  11
 NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL092011
 1100 PM AST MON AUG 22 2011

 ...CENTER OF IRENE JUST NORTH OF THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC...EXPECTED
 TO MOVE OVER THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS TUESDAY...


 SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
 -----------------------------------------------
 LOCATION...19.9N 69.2W
 ABOUT 165 MI...265 KM SE OF GRAND TURK ISLAND
 ABOUT 100 MI...155 KM E OF PUERTO PLATA DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...100 MPH...160 KM/H
 PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 295 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
 MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...980 MB...28.94 INCHES


 WATCHES AND WARNINGS
 --------------------
 CHANGES IN WATCHES AND WARNINGS WITH THIS ADVISORY...

 NONE.

 SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

 A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * NORTH COAST OF THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC FROM THE HAITI BORDER
 EASTWARD TO CABO ENGANO
 * TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS...SOUTHEASTERN AND CENTRAL BAHAMAS

 A HURRICANE WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * NORTH COAST OF HAITI FROM LE MOLE ST. NICHOLAS EASTWARD TO THE
 DOMINICAN REPUBLIC BORDER
 * NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS

 A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * SOUTH COAST OF THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC FROM SANTO DOMINGO EASTWARD
 TO CABO ENGANO
 * ALL OF HAITI

 FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...PLEASE MONITOR
 PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR NATIONAL METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.


 DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
 ------------------------------
 AT 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE IRENE WAS
 LOCATED BY AN AIR FORCE RESERVE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT NEAR
 LATITUDE 19.9 NORTH...LONGITUDE 69.2 WEST. IRENE IS MOVING TOWARD
 THE WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 12 MPH...19 KM/H...AND THIS MOTION IS
 EXPECTED TO CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY FOLLOWED BY A TURN TOWARD THE
 NORTHWEST TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY.  ON THE FORECAST TRACK...THE
 CORE OF IRENE WILL MOVE JUST TO THE NORTH OF THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
 AND HAITI TONIGHT...NEAR OR OVER THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS AND
 THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS ON TUESDAY...AND NEAR THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS
 EARLY WEDNESDAY.

 DATA FROM THE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT INDICATE THAT MAXIMUM
 SUSTAINED WINDS REMAIN NEAR 100 MPH...160 KM/H...WITH HIGHER
 GUSTS. IRENE IS A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
 SCALE. ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 48
 HOURS...AND IRENE COULD BECOME A MAJOR HURRICANE ON TUESDAY.

 HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 45 MILES...75 KM...FROM
 THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 185
 MILES...295 KM.

 THE MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE BASED ON DATA FROM THE HURRICANE HUNTER
 AIRCRAFT IS 980 MB...28.94 INCHES.


 HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
 ----------------------
 WIND...TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS WILL CONTINUE TO SPREAD OVER THE
 NORTHERN PORTIONS OF DOMINICAN REPUBLIC TONIGHT AND LOCALIZED
 HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OVER THE NORTHERN PORTIONS OF THE
 DOMINICAN REPUBLIC TONIGHT AND EARLY TUESDAY.  THE HIGHEST WINDS
 ARE LIKELY TO OCCUR OVER AREAS OF ELEVATED TERRAIN.  TROPICAL STORM
 CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO REACH THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS AND THE
 TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS TUESDAY MORNING WITH HURRICANE CONDITIONS
 EXPECTED TUESDAY.  TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO REACH
 THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS BY TUESDAY NIGHT WITH HURRICANE CONDITIONS
 EXPECTED BY WEDNESDAY.  TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE IN
 THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS BY LATE WEDNESDAY...WITH HURRICANE
 CONDITIONS POSSIBLE BY THURSDAY.

 RAINFALL...IRENE IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE ADDITIONAL RAINFALL
 ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO 2 INCHES ACROSS PUERTO RICO AND THE VIRGIN
 ISLANDS.  RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 3 TO 6 INCHES ARE EXPECTED OVER
 NORTHERN HISPANIOLA...WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF UP TO 10
 INCHES POSSIBLE OVER HIGHER TERRAIN.  THESE RAINS COULD CAUSE
 LIFE-THREATENING FLASH FLOODS AND MUD SLIDES IN AREAS OF STEEP
 TERRAIN.  RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 10 INCHES ARE EXPECTED IN
 THE SOUTHEASTERN AND CENTRAL BAHAMAS...AND THE TURKS AND CAICOS
 ISLANDS.

 STORM SURGE...A STORM SURGE WILL RAISE WATER LEVELS BY AS MUCH AS 9
 TO 13 FEET ABOVE NORMAL TIDE LEVELS OVER THE SOUTHEASTERN AND
 CENTRAL BAHAMAS...AND THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS.  STORM SURGE
 WILL ALSO RAISE WATER LEVELS BY AS MUCH AS 2 TO 4 FEET ABOVE NORMAL
 TIDE LEVELS ALONG THE ENTIRE COAST OF THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC.  NEAR
 THE COAST...THE SURGE WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY LARGE AND DANGEROUS
 WAVES.


 NEXT ADVISORY
 -------------
 NEXT INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY...200 AM AST.
 NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...500 AM AST.

 $$
 FORECASTER BRENNAN/CANGIALOSI


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2011)

NEXT INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY...200 AM AST. 
 NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...500 AM AST. 

 ..should be ADT...

 Don't worry Steve-o you know I <3 U


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 23, 2011)

I copied and pasted Chuck, its Brennans or Cangialosi's fault at the Hurricane center his or their verbage not mine. They probably don't even know what 7 and a half venetian blinds are in inches[] big dummies!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

Just watched our newshere on the right coast. They are saying it will be category three and come ashore at the line separating the two Carolinas........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

[]OOps thats LEFT coast. Geography was not my strong suit..Andy


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 23, 2011)

Right Andy, the track of direct impact has shifted slightly north,I still think it impacts the South Carolina Coastline from the middle of the state northward.Here are a couple of neat movie animations. The storm is loading up and gaining strength,the central pressure is down from 
 980 MB...28.94 Inches to 978 MB...28.88 Inches that tells me the eye wall field is tightning and as soon as it clears the land mass underneath it,
 the storm will explode.  You guys and girls are gonna like this movie animation.      http://vortex.plymouth.edu/atl_sat.mpg  
 and then this one just refresh it throughout the day.   http://vortex.plymouth.edu/hur_sat_an.php?Qtype=irE4


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope it doesnt hit hutchinson island florida, we go there alot during the winter[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2011)

Last I saw, a few minutes ago, they said it would hit Joisey.. yeahh baby!! [:-]


----------



## carobran (Aug 23, 2011)

_[sm=lol.gif]HAPPY HURRICANE!!![sm=lol.gif]ya might wanna tie a few pool noodles to your house[8D]_


----------



## ncbred (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking foward to another good one.  The last few to make landfall around SC/NC have been underwhelming and mainly rain events.  Havent had any strong winded hurricanes since Fran & Hugo.  Dennis and Floyd did a number on us flooding wise.  But I'm betting like most others, Irene gets caught up in the Gulf Stream and just skirts the coast.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 24, 2011)

[8D]Why would anyone want to be a hurricane with 125 mph winds, do you have a death wish??????......Andy


----------



## rockbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep, hurricanes is no laughing matter let me tell you. I can never forget that howling wind. Definitely the scariest thing I have ever witnessed.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1Vqn-Xjgpw&feature=related


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 24, 2011)

For epackage Jim []Jim I told you last evening my thoughts on this storm, Irene just became real nasty in a little over 8 hours overnight.

 It will become a minimual 4 tonight then become a monster and flirt with being a 5 briefly.Unfortunatley this storm is going to rearrange a lot of the beaches in North Carolina and do considerable damage Northward from there.The only saving grace is that it will start to move much more quickly then it is now.If you live along or near the coast in North Carolina I would find a nice spot in the mountains in the western part of your state and wait it out there.I hope no one loses property here from the forum.If you live in South Carolina dont let your gaurd down just yet as some computer models are now starting to suggest the track might need to be shifted 25 miles west of the current one and that maybe the eye starts to come ashore in the very north eastern quadrant of your state.Here is the Hurricane advisory from 8 O clock this morning EDT. 

 IRENE BECOMES A CATEGORY THREE HURRICANE....EYE HEADED FOR THE
 CROOKED AND ACKLINS ISLANDS...



  000
 WTNT34 KNHC 241157
 TCPAT4

 BULLETIN
 HURRICANE IRENE INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER  16A
 NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL092011
 800 AM EDT WED AUG 24 2011

 ...IRENE BECOMES A CATEGORY THREE HURRICANE....EYE HEADED FOR THE
 CROOKED AND ACKLINS ISLANDS...


 SUMMARY OF 800 AM EDT...1200 UTC...INFORMATION
 ----------------------------------------------
 LOCATION...21.9N 73.3W
 ABOUT 55 MI...85 KM SE OF ACKLINS ISLAND BAHAMAS
 ABOUT 335 MI...540 KM SE OF NASSAU
 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H
 PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 300 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
 MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...957 MB...28.26 INCHES


 WATCHES AND WARNINGS
 --------------------
 CHANGES IN WATCHES AND WARNINGS WITH THIS ADVISORY...

 THE GOVERNMENT OF THE BAHAMAS HAS CHANGED THE HURRICANE WARNING FOR
 THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS TO A TROPICAL STORM WARNING.

 SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

 A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * THE SOUTHEASTERN...CENTRAL...AND NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS

 A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS

 FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...PLEASE MONITOR
 PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR NATIONAL METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.


 DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
 ------------------------------
 AT 800 AM EDT...1200 UTC...THE EYE OF HURRICANE IRENE WAS LOCATED
 NEAR LATITUDE 21.9 NORTH...LONGITUDE 73.3 WEST.  IRENE IS MOVING
 TOWARD THE WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 9 MPH...15 KM/H.  A GRADUAL TURN
 TOWARD THE NORTHWEST IS EXPECTED ON WEDNESDAY.  ON THE FORECAST
 TRACK...THE CORE OF IRENE WILL MOVE ACROSS THE SOUTHEASTERN AND
 CENTRAL BAHAMAS TODAY AND OVER THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS ON
 THURSDAY.

 DATA FROM AN AIR FORCE RESERVE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT INDICATE
 THAT THE MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 115
 MPH...185 KM/H...WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  IRENE IS A CATEGORY THREE
 HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON HURRICANE WIND SCALE.  SOME
 ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING THE DAY OR SO.

 HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 40 MILES...65 KM...FROM
 THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL-STORM-FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 205
 MILES...335 KM.  AN UNOFFICIAL REPORTING STATION AT PINE CAY IN THE
 CAICOS ISLANDS RECENTLY REPORTED A WIND GUST TO 65 MPH....105 KM/H.

 THE LATEST MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE REPORTED BY A HURRICANE HUNTER
 AIRCRAFT WAS 957 MB...28.26 INCHES.


 HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
 ----------------------
 WIND...HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE OCCURRING OVER PORTIONS OF THE
 SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS.  TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO
 BEGIN OVER THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS THIS MORNING...WITH HURRICANE
 CONDITIONS EXPECTED BY TONIGHT.  TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
 EXPECTED IN THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS BY LATE TONIGHT...WITH
 HURRICANE CONDITIONS EXPECTED ON THURSDAY.

 STORM SURGE...IN AREAS OF ONSHORE WINDS NEAR THE CENTER OF
 IRENE...AN EXTREMELY DANGEROUS STORM SURGE WILL RAISE WATER LEVELS
 BY AS MUCH AS 7 TO 11 FEET ABOVE NORMAL TIDE LEVELS OVER THE
 CENTRAL AND NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS...AND BY AS MUCH AS 5 TO 8 FEET
 ABOVE NORMAL TIDE LEVELS OVER THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS AND THE
 TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS.  NEAR THE COAST...THE SURGE WILL BE
 ACCOMPANIED BY LARGE AND DANGEROUS WAVES.

 RAINFALL...IRENE IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE ADDITIONAL RAINFALL
 ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO 3 INCHES ACROSS PUERTO RICO AND HISPANIOLA.
 ISOLATED MAXIMUM STORM TOTAL AMOUNTS OF 15 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE IN
 ASSOCIATION WITH IRENE.  THESE RAINS COULD CAUSE LIFE-THREATENING
 FLASH FLOODS AND MUD SLIDES IN AREAS OF STEEP TERRAIN.  RAINFALL
 ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 12 INCHES ARE EXPECTED IN THE BAHAMAS...AND
 THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS.


 NEXT ADVISORY
 -------------
 NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 AM EDT.

 $$
 FORECASTER BROWN/BLAKE


----------



## glass man (Aug 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Darn, that might cut the President's vacation short.


 

 YES![] NEVER stopped G.W. BUSH though!!


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't even want to get into that one as it would open up a big argument here and we are probably all tired of those.


----------



## epackage (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been watching Steve and keeping track of your posts....[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 24, 2011)

[]Dang miserable winters, heat like ya cant believe, high humidity, earthquakes, and now another hurricane. Damn I am Prayin for all of ya, you all need to catch a break real soon...........Andy


----------



## RonJonbold (Aug 24, 2011)

A hurricane is definitely nothing to take lightly! I grew up in Texas and went to college in Florida so we had to worry about it. I still remember being six years old in Houston when a hurricane came through. It had lost a lot of its force by then -- Galveston got hit bad but Houston is further inland -- but I still remember the trees bent nearly double in the wind and the floodwater running down the streets. There were cottonmouth snakes swimming down the streets of Houston residential areas, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is the headline from the Hurricane center.DANGEROUS HURRICANE IRENE HITTING THE SOUTHEASTERN
 BAHAMAS HARD... Two things I would like to point out,first the strength. This is a very dangerous storm right now,it will become wicked catastropheic.
 The central pressure is down to 954 Mbs converted is 28.17 inches.Katrina had sustained winds during landfall of 125 mph (110 kts) (a strong category 3 hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson scale) and minimum central pressure the third lowest on record at landfall (920 mb).
 The second thing I would like to point out is the hurricanes position.The current cordinates of LATITUDE 23.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE 74.7 WEST are further west and south then yesterdays prediction 
 This is the latest update at 5:00PM

 SUMMARY OF 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
 ----------------------------------------------
 LOCATION...23.1N 74.7W
 ABOUT 30 MI...45 KM ESE OF LONG ISLAND
 ABOUT 215 MI...345 KM SE OF NASSAU
 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...120 MPH...195 KM/H
 PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 310 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
 MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...954 MB...28.17 INCHES


 WATCHES AND WARNINGS
 --------------------
 CHANGES IN WATCHES AND WARNINGS WITH THIS ADVISORY...

 NONE

 SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

 A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * THE SOUTHEASTERN...CENTRAL...AND NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS

 A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS

 INTERESTS FROM THE CAROLINAS NORTHWARD THROUGH NEW ENGLAND SHOULD
 MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF IRENE.

 FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...PLEASE MONITOR
 PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR NATIONAL METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.


 DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
 ------------------------------
 AT 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE IRENE WAS LOCATED
 NEAR LATITUDE 23.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE 74.7 WEST. IRENE IS MOVING
 TOWARD THE NORTHWEST NEAR 12 MPH...19 KM/H...AND THIS GENERAL MOTION
 IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE THROUGH TONIGHT.  A TURN TOWARD THE
 NORTH-NORTHWEST AND THEN NORTH ARE EXPECTED THURSDAY AND THURSDAY
 NIGHT.  ON THE FORECAST TRACK...THE CORE OF IRENE WILL MOVE ACROSS
 THE SOUTHEASTERN AND CENTRAL BAHAMAS TONIGHT AND OVER THE
 NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS ON THURSDAY.

 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 120 MPH...195 KM/H...WITH HIGHER
 GUSTS.  IRENE IS A CATEGORY THREE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
 SCALE.  SOME ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT
 DAY OR SO AND IRENE COULD BECOME A CATEGORY FOUR HURRICANE BY
 THURSDAY.

 IRENE IS A LARGE TROPICAL CYCLONE. HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND
 OUTWARD UP TO 60 MILES...95 KM...FROM THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL
 STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 230 MILES...370 KM. A WIND
 GUST TO 60 MPH...95 KM/H WAS RECENTLY REPORTED AT GREAT EXUMA IN
 THE BAHAMAS.

 ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE WAS 954 MB...28.17 INCHES.


 HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
 ----------------------
 WIND...HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE OCCURRING OVER PORTIONS OF THE
 SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS.  TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS WILL CONTINUE TO
 SPREAD OVER THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS...WITH HURRICANE CONDITIONS
 EXPECTED BY TONIGHT.  TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED IN THE
 NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS BY LATE TONIGHT...WITH HURRICANE CONDITIONS
 EXPECTED ON THURSDAY.

 STORM SURGE...IN AREAS OF ONSHORE WINDS NEAR THE CENTER OF
 IRENE...AN EXTREMELY DANGEROUS STORM SURGE WILL RAISE WATER LEVELS
 BY AS MUCH AS 7 TO 11 FEET ABOVE NORMAL TIDE LEVELS OVER THE
 BAHAMAS.  NEAR THE COAST...THE SURGE WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY LARGE
 AND DANGEROUS WAVES.

 RAINFALL...IRENE IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE ADDITIONAL RAINFALL
 ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO 3 INCHES ACROSS HISPANIOLA WITH ISOLATED
 MAXIMUM STORM TOTAL AMOUNTS OF 15 INCHES POSSIBLE.  THESE RAINS
 COULD CAUSE LIFE-THREATENING FLASH FLOODS AND MUD SLIDES IN AREAS
 OF STEEP TERRAIN.  RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 12 INCHES ARE
 EXPECTED IN THE BAHAMAS AND THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS.

 SURF...SWELLS GENERATED BY IRENE WILL BEGIN AFFECTING PORTIONS OF
 THE COAST OF THE SOUTHEASTERN UNITED STATES ON THURSDAY.  THESE
 SWELLS ARE EXPECTED TO CAUSE LIFE-THREATENING SURF AND RIP CURRENT
 CONDITIONS.  PLEASE CONSULT PRODUCTS FROM YOUR LOCAL WEATHER
 OFFICE.


 NEXT ADVISORY
 -------------
 NEXT INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY...800 PM EDT.
 NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 PM EDT.

 $$
 FORECASTER BROWN


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Steve,

 Thanks for this. I'm tapping in...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 25, 2011)

The latest path is being more fine tuned and set in stone and and now it looks like the green area I had said the hurricane would follow on the map I had made up on tuesday evening in this post looks like the one unfortunatley even for myself in New Jersey that is gonna take place.If you live in Eastern South Carolina you will be affected in some form by the storm.Unfortunatley residents on or near the outerbanks of North Carolina are going to lose their homes and in some cases their property too as when this storm plows in it will be a category 4 with winds near 145 mph.Remember Katrina was a Category 3 and look what it did.Residents of Eastern Virgina the hurricane will have weakened to a Category 3 if you can call a cat 3 hurricane weak and it will also remove homes and destroy some the beaches. Residents of Eastern Maryland and the rest of the DelMarva Peninsula get ready for some serious flooding the likes you have never seen in your lifetimes. The reason for this is you are surrounded by water on all sides except your North.Prepare now if your home is located near any of the major bodys of water in this area.There WILL be a lot of flooding.My state New Jersey wow Category 2 coming right over top of the barrier Islands.These towns as some of you know are more populated then ever.If this happens as it now seems more likely with each passing hour God help you.If you are down the Jersey shore now or briefly tommorrow or early Saturday take pictures of the beach and surrounding boardwalks and homes as some may not be there on Monday.Get out Snooky and the gang, yes even you guys have to leave the beach. Long Island look out for the same reason as the Delmarva to much water on all sides.New England Rhode Island in particular its gonna do a lot of damage here also.I am not trying to scare anyone but if you could see the various charts I am looking at this morning its frightning to say the least.Rain is going to cause a lot of flooding,the threat of tornadoes at any moment being spun up is also inevitable.I am scared for my own property 45 miles in from the coast but I cant imagine living near the shore at this time.Ill update this evening after 5:00 PM.Here is my map from Tuesday evening posted here earlier.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the latest from the hurricane center. 

 ZCZC MIATCPAT4 ALL
 TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

 BULLETIN
 HURRICANE IRENE ADVISORY NUMBER  20
 NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL092011
 500 AM EDT THU AUG 25 2011

 ...DANGEROUS HURRICANE IRENE MOVING OVER THE NORTHWESTERN
 BAHAMAS...HURRICANE AND TROPICAL STORM WATCHES ISSUED FOR A PORTION
 OF THE U.S. EAST COAST...


 SUMMARY OF 500 AM EDT...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
 ----------------------------------------------
 LOCATION...24.6N 76.2W
 ABOUT 80 MI...130 KM ESE OF NASSAU
 ABOUT 735 MI...1180 KM S OF CAPE HATTERAS NORTH CAROLINA
 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H
 PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 315 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
 MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...950 MB...28.05 INCHES


 WATCHES AND WARNINGS
 --------------------
 CHANGES IN WATCHES AND WARNINGS WITH THIS ADVISORY...

 A HURRICANE WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR THE NORTH CAROLINA COAST FROM
 NORTH OF SURF CITY TO THE NORTH CAROLINA-VIRGINIA BORDER INCLUDING
 THE PAMLICO...ALBEMARLE...AND CURRITUCK SOUNDS.

 A TROPICAL STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FROM NORTH OF EDISTO BEACH
 SOUTH CAROLINA TO SURF CITY NORTH CAROLINA.

 SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

 A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * THE SOUTHEASTERN...CENTRAL...AND NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS

 A HURRICANE WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * NORTH OF SURF CITY NORTH CAROLINA TO THE NORTH CAROLINA-VIRGINIA
 BORDER INCLUDING THE PAMLICO...ALBEMARLE...AND CURRITUCK SOUNDS

 A TROPICAL STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * NORTH OF EDISTO BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA TO SURF CITY NORTH CAROLINA

 FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA IN THE UNITED
 STATES...INCLUDING POSSIBLE INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE
 MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR LOCAL NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
 FORECAST OFFICE. FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA OUTSIDE
 THE UNITED STATES...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR NATIONAL
 METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.


 DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
 ------------------------------
 AT 500 AM EDT...0900 UTC...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE IRENE WAS LOCATED
 NEAR LATITUDE 24.6 NORTH...LONGITUDE 76.2 WEST. IRENE IS MOVING
 TOWARD THE NORTHWEST NEAR 12 MPH...19 KM/H.  A TURN TOWARD THE
 NORTH-NORTHWEST IS EXPECTED TODAY...FOLLOWED BY A TURN TOWARD THE
 NORTH BY EARLY FRIDAY.  ON THE FORECAST TRACK...THE CORE OF THE
 HURRICANE WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE OVER THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS
 TODAY...AND PASS WELL OFFSHORE OF THE EAST COAST OF CENTRAL AND
 NORTH FLORIDA TONIGHT AND EARLY FRIDAY.

 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 115 MPH...185 KM/H...WITH HIGHER
 GUSTS.  IRENE IS A CATEGORY THREE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
 HURRICANE WIND SCALE.  SOME STRENGTHENING IS EXPECTED TODAY AND
 TONIGHT.

 IRENE IS A LARGE TROPICAL CYCLONE.  HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND
 OUTWARD UP TO 70 MILES...110 KM...FROM THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL-
 STORM-FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 255 MILES...410 KM.

 THE ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 950 MB...28.05 INCHES.


 HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
 ----------------------
 WIND...HURRICANE FORCE WINDS ARE CURRENTLY SPREADING OVER THE
 NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS.  HURRICANE OR TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS ARE
 STILL OCCURRING OVER PORTIONS OF THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS...BUT SHOULD
 BEGIN TO DIMINISH LATER TODAY.

 STORM SURGE...IN AREAS OF ONSHORE WINDS NEAR THE CENTER OF IRENE...
 AN EXTREMELY DANGEROUS STORM SURGE WILL RAISE WATER LEVELS BY AS
 MUCH AS 7 TO 11 FEET ABOVE NORMAL TIDE LEVELS OVER THE BAHAMAS.
 NEAR THE COAST...THE SURGE WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY LARGE AND
 DANGEROUS WAVES.

 RAINFALL...IRENE IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 6
 TO 12 INCHES OVER THE BAHAMAS DURING THE NEXT 36 HOURS. RAINS WILL
 BE DIMINISHING ACROSS THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS WITH ADDITIONAL
 RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 1 TO 3 INCHES POSSIBLE...BRINGING THE MAXIMUM
 STORM TOTAL TO 6 TO 12 INCHES.

 SURF...SWELLS GENERATED BY IRENE WILL BEGIN AFFECTING PORTIONS OF
 THE COAST OF THE SOUTHEASTERN UNITED STATES TODAY.  THESE SWELLS ARE
 EXPECTED TO CAUSE LIFE-THREATENING SURF AND RIP CURRENT CONDITIONS. 
 PLEASE CONSULT PRODUCTS FROM YOUR LOCAL NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
 FORECAST OFFICE.


 NEXT ADVISORY
 -------------
 NEXT INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY...800 AM EDT.
 NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 AM EDT.

 $$
 FORECASTER PASCH/KIMBERLAIN


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 25, 2011)

The headline story in Accuweather this morning.  http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/54098/hurricane-irene-to-slam-into-t.asp


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 25, 2011)

> 950 MB...28.05 INCHES.


 these are the numbers that tell the whole story.Unlike in baseball the lower the numbers the stronger.If this number comes close to 920 MB 27.90 glass is blown out of buildings because of the pressure change in the atmosphere alone.It also says the hurricane eye is shrinking and tightning like a figure skater does when she begins twirling.We will be talking about this storm here next week and years after.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 25, 2011)

Off to work and then the Ark supply store[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey look at that posting from my droid today.The latest operational of the GFXs a good computer model takes the storm right up the Hudson valley as a 970 low or Noreaster strength type of winter storm.I think at this time Boston looks to be on the Eastern fringe of the storm and may get a little rain but miss the brunt of this one.You New England mountain and foothill boys Jeff kungfu,Mike Earlyglas,Mark caz, Tom bottlehead9, here at this forum look out.Precip totals could exceed 10 inches in a 10 hour period lots of flooding ,tree damage, and power lines down. Here is the link just refresh this throughout the day. it updates every 4 hours so you might not see it change for a while.  http://weather.unisys.com/gfsx/gfsx.php?inv=0&plot=hght&region=us&t=l  watch the storms movement from near Florida and watch it blend into the low vortex in Canada and become part of the merry go round polar low.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 25, 2011)

It's very interesting following the storm through your posts Steve.  When you talk - I listen!!  I've been through 15 to 20 typhoons in the Pacific, stranded in the Philippines several times, without power for weeks in Guam, house damaged in Okinawa, etc. Can be scary - but everyone should listen when you say to prepare!  Much safer that way....Please be safe all our forum friends who will be affected by this storm.....Ron


----------



## JohnN (Aug 25, 2011)

I really hope this track isn't accurate, but I trust this website and it seems to be accurate during the winter with snow forecasts and such, so I think I better start preparing. http://www.nynjpaweather.com/2011/08/24/the-official-ny-nj-pa-weather-forecast-for-hurricane-irene/

 Definitely could be severe.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 25, 2011)

This will definitely be the strongest storm NH has seen in a long time. Good thing we don't live in a mobile home![]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh great now its gonna hit Belmar[>:][][X(][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 25, 2011)

I still have some duct tape, I'm ready.. []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 25, 2011)

Boy I guess this was practice rain that just rolled thru my neighborhood.I just recieved 3 inches of rain in 15 minutes thats 18 inches in the last 10 days and we have 10 to 20 coming from the hurricane. I shouldnt be typing here, I should go back to testing the Ark I have been building for seaworthyness.[]

 Serious update on the hurricane,this is gonna break records,this is going to be the worst storm the east has seen the last 50 years.This IS going to literally destroy some of the barrier Islands in my home state of New Jersey.This is a serious life threatning situation,I have looked at the latest numbers being printed out by my software and by the national weather services and it is down right scary.

  I am not kidding. The Delmarva is going to get slammed,I mean slammed particulalrily at its southern end.10 to 15 inches of rain is forecast to fall with a  storm surge of  5 to 11 feet.If the surge comes at high tide add another 3 feet.Imagine a 14 foot tall wave of water 15 miles wide crashing into the shore line which is only in some cases 5 feet above sea level and travelling for 3 miles before petering out couple that with all the rain that will precede the surge and you have a big disaster brewing. 

 The residents of the beach towns in North Carolina are the frontline in this assult by nature.They will likely face a storm with winds of 140 mph. Most of you know me here at this place as having a sarcastic humorous side.I am trying to be dead on the level with all of you this is scaring the h e l l out of me because I can interperet the numbers I am seeing and it is surreal .What I am being told by this weather software puts this storm in some places on par with Katrina and Hugo.Some of us may not have internet service or electricity after Monday.

 http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/54235/irene-could-bring-the-worst-no.asp

 Here is the latest GFXs operational model.  Notice the storm goes right up east of the Hudson valley.

  http://weather.unisys.com/gfsx/gfsx.php?inv=0&plot=hghtÂ®ion=us&t=l

 Here is the latest warning

 BULLETIN
 HURRICANE IRENE ADVISORY NUMBER  22
 NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL092011
 500 PM EDT THU AUG 25 2011

 ...IRENE STILL BATTERING ABACO ISLAND...NEW WATCHES AND WARNINGS
 ISSUED FOR THE EAST COAST OF THE UNITED STATES...


 SUMMARY OF 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
 ----------------------------------------------
 LOCATION...27.0N 77.3W
 ABOUT 575 MI...930 KM S OF CAPE HATTERAS NORTH CAROLINA
 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H
 PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNW OR 335 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
 MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...950 MB...28.05 INCHES


 WATCHES AND WARNINGS
 --------------------
 CHANGES IN WATCHES AND WARNINGS WITH THIS ADVISORY...

 THE GOVERNMENT OF THE BAHAMAS HAS DISCONTINUED THE HURRICANE WARNING
 FOR THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS.

 A TROPICAL STORM WARNING HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR THE COAST OF SOUTH
 CAROLINA FROM EDISTO BEACH NORTHWARD TO LITTLE RIVER INLET.

 A HURRICANE WARNING HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR THE COAST OF NORTH CAROLINA
 FROM LITTLE RIVER INLET NORTHWARD TO THE VIRGINIA BORDER...
 INCLUDING THE PAMLICO...ALBEMARLE...AND CURRITUCK SOUNDS

 A HURRICANE WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR THE EAST COAST OF THE UNITED
 STATES FROM THE VIRGINIA/NORTH CAROLINA BORDER NORTHWARD TO SANDY
 HOOK NEW JERSEY...INCLUDING DELAWARE BAY...AND THE CHESAPEAKE
 BAY SOUTH OF SMITH POINT.

 A TROPICAL STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR THE CHESAPEAKE BAY FROM
 SMITH POINT NORTHWARD AND THE TIDAL POTOMAC.

 SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

 A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS
 * THE COAST OF NORTH CAROLINA FROM LITTLE RIVER INLET NORTHWARD TO
 THE VIRGINIA BORDER...INCLUDING THE PAMLICO...ALBEMARLE...AND
 CURRITUCK SOUNDS

 A HURRICANE WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * THE VIRGINIA/NORTH CAROLINA BORDER NORTHWARD TO SANDY HOOK NEW
 JERSEY...INCLUDING DELAWARE BAY...AND CHESAPEAKE BAY SOUTH OF SMITH
 POINT.

 A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * NORTH OF EDISTO BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA TO LITTLE RIVER INLET

 A TROPICAL STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * CHESAPEAKE BAY FROM SMITH POINT NORTHWARD AND THE TIDAL POTOMAC.

 A HURRICANE WARNING MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED
 SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE WARNING AREA.  A WARNING IS TYPICALLY ISSUED
 36 HOURS BEFORE THE ANTICIPATED FIRST OCCURRENCE OF
 TROPICAL-STORM-FORCE WINDS...CONDITIONS THAT MAKE OUTSIDE
 PREPARATIONS DIFFICULT OR DANGEROUS. PREPARATIONS TO PROTECT LIFE
 AND PROPERTY SHOULD BE RUSHED TO COMPLETION.

 A TROPICAL STORM WARNING MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
 EXPECTED SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE WARNING AREA WITHIN 36 HOURS.

 A HURRICANE WATCH MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE
 WITHIN THE WATCH AREA.  A WATCH IS TYPICALLY ISSUED 48 HOURS
 BEFORE THE ANTICIPATED FIRST OCCURRENCE OF TROPICAL-STORM-FORCE
 WINDS...CONDITIONS THAT MAKE OUTSIDE PREPARATIONS DIFFICULT OR
 DANGEROUS.

 A TROPICAL STORM WATCH MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
 POSSIBLE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA...GENERALLY WITHIN 48 HOURS.

 INTERESTS ELSEWHERE IN THE MID-ATLANTIC STATES AND NEW ENGLAND
 SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF IRENE.

 FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA IN THE UNITED
 STATES...INCLUDING POSSIBLE INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE
 MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR LOCAL NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
 FORECAST OFFICE. FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA OUTSIDE
 THE UNITED STATES...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR NATIONAL
 METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.


 DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
 ------------------------------
 AT 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE IRENE WAS LOCATED
 NEAR LATITUDE 27.0 NORTH...LONGITUDE 77.3 WEST. IRENE IS MOVING
 TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHWEST NEAR 14 MPH...22 KM/H.  THIS MOTION IS
 EXPECTED TO CONTINUE THROUGH TONIGHT WITH A TURN TOWARD THE NORTH
 BY EARLY FRIDAY.  ON THE FORECAST TRACK...THE CORE OF THE
 HURRICANE WILL MOVE NORTH OF THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS TONIGHT...AND
 PASS WELL OFFSHORE OF THE EAST COAST OF CENTRAL AND NORTH FLORIDA
 TONIGHT AND EARLY FRIDAY.  THE HURRICANE IS FORECAST TO APPROACH
 THE COAST OF NORTH CAROLINA ON SATURDAY.

 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 115 MPH...185 KM/H...WITH HIGHER
 GUSTS.  IRENE IS A CATEGORY THREE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
 HURRICANE WIND SCALE.  SOME STRENGTHENING IS POSSIBLE TONIGHT AND
 FRIDAY.

 IRENE IS A LARGE TROPICAL CYCLONE.  HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND
 OUTWARD UP TO 80 MILES...130 KM...FROM THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL
 STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 290 MILES...465 KM.

 THE LATEST MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE REPORTED BY RECONNAISSANCE
 AIRCRAFT IS 950 MB...28.05 INCHES.


 HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
 ----------------------
 WIND...HURRICANE AND TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE OCCURRING OVER
 PORTIONS OF THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS...BUT SHOULD BEGIN TO DIMINISH
 OVERNIGHT.  TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS ARE EXPECTED WITHIN THE
 SOUTHERN PORTION OF THE WARNING AREA ALONG THE UNITED STATES EAST
 COAST BY LATE FRIDAY.  HURRICANE FORCE WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO FIRST
 REACH THE HURRICANE WARNING AREA BY SATURDAY.

 STORM SURGE...IN THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS IN AREAS OF ONSHORE WINDS
 NEAR THE CENTER OF IRENE...AN EXTREMELY DANGEROUS STORM SURGE WILL
 RAISE WATER LEVELS BY AS MUCH AS 7 TO 11 FEET ABOVE NORMAL TIDE
 LEVELS OVER THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS.  WATER LEVELS WILL GRADUALLY
 SUBSIDE OVER THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS TONIGHT.  NEAR THE COAST...THE
 SURGE WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY LARGE AND DANGEROUS WAVES.

 STORM SURGE...ALONG THE EASTERN COAST OF THE UNITED STATES...AN
 EXTREMELY DANGEROUS STORM SURGE WILL RAISE WATER LEVELS BY AS MUCH
 AS 5 TO 10 FEET ABOVE GROUND LEVEL WITHIN THE HURRICANE WARNING
 AREA INCLUDING THE ABLEMARLE AND PAMLICO SOUNDS. NEAR THE
 COAST...THE SURGE WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY LARGE...DESTRUCTIVE... AND
 LIFE-THREATENING WAVES. IRENE ALSO HAS THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE
 SIGNIFICANT STORM SURGE FLOODING WITHIN THE HURRICANE WATCH AREA
 INCLUDING PORTIONS OF THE CHESAPEAKE BAY...TRIBUTARIES...AND THE
 EASTERN SHORE. 

 RAINFALL...IRENE IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 6
 TO 12 INCHES OVER THE NORTHERN BAHAMAS.  STORM TOTAL RAINFALL
 AMOUNTS OF 6 TO 10 INCHES WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 15
 INCHES IS EXPECTED OVER PORTIONS OF EASTERN NORTH CAROLINA AND IN
 THE MID-ATLANTIC STATES ALONG THE PATH OF IRENE.

 SURF...SWELLS GENERATED BY IRENE ARE AFFECTING PORTIONS OF THE COAST
 OF THE SOUTHEASTERN UNITED STATES.  THESE SWELLS WILL CAUSE
 LIFE-THREATENING SURF AND RIP CURRENT CONDITIONS.  


 NEXT ADVISORY
 -------------
 NEXT INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY...800 PM EDT.
 NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 PM EDT.

 $$
 FORECASTER BROWN


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2011)

And I thought getting  6 inches of rain is going to be bad
   What do you see for Allentown pa  "Hurricane Steve" []


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 25, 2011)

I just got back from picking my wife up at work, the store she works in is next to a Super Stop-N-Shop, and already people are clearing the shelves.. there was no bottled water left, even the stuff not on sale.. you east coasters better get out there and get what you need before it's gone! And I, like Steve, am well known here as a jokester, but I really mean it this time..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 25, 2011)

LBI is now being evacuated, and it's mandatory. My grandparents live right across from LBI, on the mainland. They're going to have an interesting weekend...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I just got back from picking my wife up at work, the store she works in is next to a Super Stop-N-Shop, and already people are clearing the shelves.. there was no bottled water left, even the stuff not on sale.. you east coasters better get out there and get what you need before it's gone! And I, like Steve, am well known here as a jokester, but I really mean it this time..


 
 I bet all the bread and milk were gone to,it baffles me why people buy up the bread milk and eggs,what are they going to make a pot of slop? mix it al together yum.  I buy donuts and good junk food!  If im going to go,I what to go happy [8D]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 25, 2011)

my aunt who lives in surf city evacuated, And one of my uncles evacuated from Sea Girt


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 25, 2011)

My survival kit so far:

 2 cases bottled water
 30 pack Miller High Life cans
 2 magnums Zinfandel
 4 packs of cigs
 16 cans Chef Boyardee
 2 bags tortilla chips
 2 jars salsa
 1 whistle


----------



## peejrey (Aug 25, 2011)

> My survival kit so far:
> 
> 2 cases bottled water
> 30 pack Miller High Life cans
> ...


 
*YES!!!!!*
 You forgot one thing though..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Charlie, how could you forget the anti-zombie vaccine?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Steve...
 As you know, I live and work here in seacoast New Hampshire. Thank you for the updates and the warnings.  I have loaded
 my boat with inflatable air bags, pumps and lifting straps so that I can be of service salvaging sunk boats. That's what I do... Hope everything is well with you and your family.  I look forward to seeing your son play in the NHL! 
 You take care... great to see you on the forum,
 Wayne


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 25, 2011)

With that mix of food Chuck your gonna be vistin here alot huh?


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> My survival kit so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Wayne good to see you again.Thats nice of you to do what you are doing. I hope your services are not needed though!! Rick a lot of wind and rain in Allentown gonna be nasty your way too. 

 Hurricane Katrina was one of the strongest storms to impact the coast of the United States during the last 100 years. With sustained winds during landfall of 125 mph (110 kts) (a strong category 3 hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson scale) and minimum central pressure the third lowest on record at landfall (920 mb), Katrina caused widespread devastation along the central Gulf Coast states of the US. Cities such as New Orleans, LA, Mobile, AL, and Gulfport, MS bore the brunt of Katrina's force.Other storms have had stronger sustained winds when they made landfall including the following:

 â€¢The Labor Day Hurricane, Florida Keys, September 2, 1935, Category 5, 892 mb, Approaching 200 mph
 â€¢Hurricane Camille, Mississippi, August 17, 1969, Category 5, 909 mb, Approaching 190 mph
 â€¢Hurricane Andrew, Southeast Florida, August 24, 1992, Category 5, 922 mb, 165 mph
 â€¢Hurricane Charley, Punta Gorda, Florida, August 13, 2004, Category 4, 941 mb, 150 mph
 The most deadly hurricane to strike the U.S. made landfall in Galveston, Texas on September 8, 1900. This was also the greatest natural disaster to ever strike the U.S., claiming more than 8000 lives when the storm surge caught the residents of this island city by surprise.




 This was the 8:00 oclock update although the winds didnt increase the pressure continues to drop.Anything below 950 Mbs is serious

 ZCZC MIATCPAT4 ALL
 TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

 BULLETIN
 HURRICANE IRENE INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER  22A
 NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL092011
 800 PM EDT THU AUG 25 2011

 ...EYE OF IRENE GRADUALLY MOVING AWAY FROM ABACO ISLAND IN THE
 BAHAMAS...


 SUMMARY OF 800 PM EDT...0000 UTC...INFORMATION
 ----------------------------------------------
 LOCATION...27.7N 77.4W
 ABOUT 530 MI...855 KM SSW OF CAPE HATTERAS NORTH CAROLINA
 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H
 PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNW OR 335 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
 MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...946 MB...27.93 INCHES


 WATCHES AND WARNINGS
 --------------------
 CHANGES IN WATCHES AND WARNINGS WITH THIS ADVISORY...

 NONE


 SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

 A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS
 * THE COAST OF NORTH CAROLINA FROM LITTLE RIVER INLET NORTHWARD TO
 THE VIRGINIA BORDER...INCLUDING THE PAMLICO...ALBEMARLE...AND
 CURRITUCK SOUNDS

 A HURRICANE WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * THE VIRGINIA/NORTH CAROLINA BORDER NORTHWARD TO SANDY HOOK NEW
 JERSEY...INCLUDING DELAWARE BAY...AND CHESAPEAKE BAY SOUTH OF SMITH
 POINT

 A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * NORTH OF EDISTO BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA TO LITTLE RIVER INLET

 A TROPICAL STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * CHESAPEAKE BAY FROM SMITH POINT NORTHWARD AND THE TIDAL POTOMAC

 A HURRICANE WARNING MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED
 SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE WARNING AREA.  A WARNING IS TYPICALLY ISSUED
 36 HOURS BEFORE THE ANTICIPATED FIRST OCCURRENCE OF
 TROPICAL-STORM-FORCE WINDS...CONDITIONS THAT MAKE OUTSIDE
 PREPARATIONS DIFFICULT OR DANGEROUS. PREPARATIONS TO PROTECT LIFE
 AND PROPERTY SHOULD BE RUSHED TO COMPLETION.

 A TROPICAL STORM WARNING MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
 EXPECTED SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE WARNING AREA WITHIN 36 HOURS.

 A HURRICANE WATCH MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE
 WITHIN THE WATCH AREA.  A WATCH IS TYPICALLY ISSUED 48 HOURS
 BEFORE THE ANTICIPATED FIRST OCCURRENCE OF TROPICAL-STORM-FORCE
 WINDS...CONDITIONS THAT MAKE OUTSIDE PREPARATIONS DIFFICULT OR
 DANGEROUS.

 A TROPICAL STORM WATCH MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
 POSSIBLE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA...GENERALLY WITHIN 48 HOURS.

 INTERESTS ELSEWHERE IN THE MID-ATLANTIC STATES AND NEW ENGLAND
 SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF IRENE.

 FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA IN THE UNITED
 STATES...INCLUDING POSSIBLE INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE
 MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR LOCAL NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
 FORECAST OFFICE. FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA OUTSIDE
 THE UNITED STATES...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR NATIONAL
 METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.


 DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
 ------------------------------
 AT 800 PM EDT...0000 UTC...THE EYE OF HURRICANE IRENE WAS LOCATED
 NEAR LATITUDE 27.7 NORTH...LONGITUDE 77.4 WEST. IRENE IS MOVING
 TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHWEST NEAR 14 MPH...22 KM/H.  THIS MOTION IS
 EXPECTED TO CONTINUE TONIGHT WITH A TURN TOWARD THE NORTH FRIDAY. 
 ON THE FORECAST TRACK...IRENE WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE AWAY FROM THE
 NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS TONIGHT...AND THE CORE OF THE HURRICANE WILL
 PASS WELL OFFSHORE OF THE EAST COAST OF CENTRAL AND NORTHERN
 FLORIDA LATER TONIGHT AND EARLY FRIDAY.  THE HURRICANE IS FORECAST
 TO APPROACH THE COAST OF NORTH CAROLINA ON SATURDAY.

 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS REMAIN NEAR 115 MPH...185 KM/H...WITH HIGHER
 GUSTS.  IRENE IS A CATEGORY THREE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
 HURRICANE WIND SCALE.  SOME STRENGTHENING IS POSSIBLE TONIGHT AND
 FRIDAY.

 IRENE IS A LARGE TROPICAL CYCLONE.  HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND
 OUTWARD UP TO 80 MILES...130 KM...FROM THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL
 STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 290 MILES...465 KM.

 THE LATEST MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE ESTIMATED FROM AN AIR FORCE
 RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT WAS 946 MB...27.93 INCHES.


 HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
 ----------------------
 WIND...HURRICANE AND TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE BEGINNING TO
 SUBSIDE OVER THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS. TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS
 ARE EXPECTED WITHIN THE SOUTHERN PORTION OF THE WARNING AREA ALONG
 THE UNITED STATES EAST COAST BY LATE FRIDAY.  HURRICANE FORCE WINDS
 ARE EXPECTED TO FIRST REACH THE HURRICANE WARNING AREA BY SATURDAY.

 STORM SURGE...WATER LEVELS WILL GRADUALLY SUBSIDE OVER THE
 NORTHWESTERN AND CENTRAL BAHAMAS TONIGHT. ALONG THE EASTERN COAST
 OF THE UNITED STATES...AN EXTREMELY DANGEROUS STORM SURGE WILL
 RAISE WATER LEVELS BY AS MUCH AS 5 TO 10 FEET ABOVE GROUND LEVEL
 WITHIN THE HURRICANE WARNING AREA INCLUDING THE ALBEMARLE AND
 PAMLICO SOUNDS. NEAR THE COAST...THE SURGE WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY
 LARGE...DESTRUCTIVE...AND LIFE-THREATENING WAVES. IRENE ALSO HAS
 THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE SIGNIFICANT STORM SURGE FLOODING WITHIN
 THE HURRICANE WATCH AREA INCLUDING PORTIONS OF THE CHESAPEAKE
 BAY...TRIBUTARIES...AND THE EASTERN SHORE.

 RAINFALL...IRENE IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 6
 TO 12 INCHES OVER THE NORTHERN BAHAMAS.  STORM TOTAL RAINFALL
 AMOUNTS OF 6 TO 10 INCHES WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 15
 INCHES ARE EXPECTED OVER PORTIONS OF EASTERN NORTH CAROLINA AND IN
 THE MID-ATLANTIC STATES ALONG THE PATH OF IRENE.

 SURF...SWELLS GENERATED BY IRENE ARE AFFECTING PORTIONS OF THE COAST
 OF THE SOUTHEASTERN UNITED STATES.  THESE SWELLS WILL CAUSE
 LIFE-THREATENING SURF AND RIP CURRENT CONDITIONS.


 NEXT ADVISORY
 -------------
 NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 PM EDT.

 $$
 FORECASTER AVILA


----------



## southern Maine diver (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Steve.  I expect to be busy after this storm passes. Though I hate to see people lose their boats, I bring them up and try to make things better for them.  I tell them sraight up, "I'm sorry to hear about your boat, but I can help."  I know what it means to lose your boat.  My boat sank on father's day a couple years ago!  

 Anyway, It's aways good to see you posting on the forum!  I learn so much from your research and "History Lessons" You take care of yourself and someday, somehow I just might show up at your door!! You'll know it's me... I'll be the one in the black neoprene wetsuit askng for directions to the water!! 

 Wayne


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

Getting stronger  every few hours central pressure down to  942 MB...27.82 INCHES

 If these numbers approach this  figure 928 MB...27.40 INCHES look out you will see the hurricane go quickley to a category 4 and winds will be at 130 mph


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

I hear you Wayne,Hey do you ever hear from the forum member who went by the name Arthur He was from West Virginia,a Vietnam vet who lost his son in Dessert storm, a good diver who was handicapped in a wheelchair yet when he would dive he said he had full use of his legs.I have tried to email him with no luck.Does anyone else remember him?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

The saffir Simpson scale again for those interested.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

This is from Dr. Jeff Masters of the  wunderground.com  weather website.He never hypes anything and always errs on the side of skeptisism.Here is what he wrote this evening at 9:00 Pm. Latest forecast for Irene The latest set of model runs don't show any major changes to Irene's track or intensity. Irene will bring damaging winds, torrential rains, and an extremely dangerous storm surge to the coast, affecting a huge area of the mid-Atlantic and New England. Take this storm seriously! Expect widespread disruptions to electric power, transportation, and water systems. Be prepared for many days without power, as utility crews will be overwhelmed with the damage. Irene is capable of inundating portions of the coast under 10 - 15 feet of water, to the highest storm surge depths ever recorded. I strongly recommend that all residents of the mid-Atlantic and New England coast familiarize themselves with their storm surge risk. The best source of that information is the National Hurricane Center's Interactive Storm Surge Risk Map, which allows one to pick a particular Category hurricane and zoom in to see the height above ground level a worst-case storm surge may go. If you prefer static images, use wunderground's Storm Surge Inundation Maps. If these tools indicate you may be at risk, consult your local or state emergency management office to determine if you are in a hurricane evacuation zone. Mass evacuations of low-lying areas along the entire coast of New Jersey, Delaware, Maryland, and Virginia are at least 50% likely to be ordered by Saturday. The threat to the coasts of New York, Connecticut, Rhode Island, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, and Maine is less certain, but evacuations may be ordered in those states, as well. Irene is a very dangerous storm for an area that has no experience with hurricanes, and I strongly urge you to evacuate from the coast if an evacuation is ordered by local officials. My area of greatest concern is the coast from Ocean City, Maryland, to Atlantic City, New Jersey. It is possible that this stretch of coast will receive a direct hit from a slow-moving Category 2 hurricane hitting during the highest tide of the month, bringing a 10 - 15 foot storm surge.

 When Jeff Masters says take it seroiusly he means it as he is always last on board for major storms and refuses to hype.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

Boy did Florida luck out this time......... http://www.goes.noaa.gov/HURRLOOPS/huwvloop.html Click on the zoom button at the top you can see the eye of the hurricane struggle a little today over the Bahamas


----------



## JohnN (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is the storm surge map: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ssurge/risk/index.shtml?gm

 Thankfully I'm not in a shaded area, so hopefully I shouldn't have to worry about flooding. This is really going to test the entire northeast. Scary stuff.


----------



## nydigger (Aug 26, 2011)

Steve that little hic-up I noticed this morning and they said it was going through an eye-wall reformation stage. yea Florida lucked out but I bet it still made there butts grab the seat!The last Hurricane I remember was in 85' that came this way, it was Gloria. Funny how they both have female names.


----------



## blade (Aug 26, 2011)

Should be great for metal detecting after the storm passes.[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey a little goood news.The one thing huricanes do not like to do is invite to their party, air from Canada.Well Canada has sent a shot of very dry cool air down the East coast and the hurricane has sucked it up.The end result was a weakining somewhat of the storm on its western flank it will however reorganize still today and become a strong category 3 but not a 4 any longer.No changes in the course and hurricane warnings are now in effect up to New York City.This is still a very dangerous storm as the pressure has stayed at 942 MB...27.82 INCHES .The storm will fill up one more time with the last of the warm water it can use before it hits North Carolina. Thank you Canada Here is the latest.


 ZCZC MIATCPAT4 ALL
 TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

 BULLETIN
 HURRICANE IRENE ADVISORY NUMBER  24
 NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL092011
 500 AM EDT FRI AUG 26 2011

 ...IRENE SLIGHTLY WEAKER...WARNINGS AND WATCHES EXTENDED NORTHWARD
 ALONG THE U. S. EAST COAST...


 SUMMARY OF 500 AM EDT...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
 ----------------------------------------------
 LOCATION...29.3N 77.2W
 ABOUT 420 MI...675 KM SSW OF CAPE HATTERAS NORTH CAROLINA
 MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...110 MPH...175 KM/H
 PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 360 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
 MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...942 MB...27.82 INCHES


 WATCHES AND WARNINGS
 --------------------
 CHANGES IN WATCHES AND WARNINGS WITH THIS ADVISORY...

 THE HURRICANE WATCH FROM THE NORTH CAROLINA/VIRGINIA BORDER TO SANDY
 HOOK NEW JERSEY...INCLUDING DELAWARE BAY AND CHESAPEAKE BAY SOUTH
 OF SMITH POINT IS CHANGED TO A HURRICANE WARNING.

 THE TROPICAL STORM WATCH FOR CHESAPEAKE BAY FROM SMITH POINT
 NORTHWARD AND THE TIDAL POTOMAC IS CHANGED TO A TROPICAL STORM
 WARNING.

 A HURRICANE WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FROM NORTH OF SANDY HOOK NEW
 JERSEY TO THE MOUTH OF THE MERRIMACK RIVER...INCLUDING LONG
 ISLAND...LONG ISLAND SOUND...BLOCK ISLAND...MARTHAS VINEYARD AND
 NANTUCKET.

 SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

 A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * THE GRAND BAHAMA AND THE ABACO ISLANDS
 * LITTLE RIVER INLET NORTH CAROLINA NORTHWARD TO SANDY HOOK NEW
 JERSEY...INCLUDING THE PAMLICO...ALBEMARLE...AND CURRITUCK
 SOUNDS...DELAWARE BAY...AND CHESAPEAKE BAY SOUTH OF SMITH POINT.

 A HURRICANE WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * NORTH OF SANDY HOOK TO THE MOUTH OF THE MERRIMACK RIVER...
 INCLUDING LONG ISLAND...LONG ISLAND SOUND...BLOCK ISLAND...MARTHAS
 VINEYARD AND NANTUCKET.

 A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
 * NORTH OF EDISTO BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA TO LITTLE RIVER INLET
 * CHESAPEAKE BAY FROM SMITH POINT NORTHWARD AND THE TIDAL POTOMAC

 A HURRICANE WARNING MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED
 SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE WARNING AREA.  A WARNING IS TYPICALLY ISSUED
 36 HOURS BEFORE THE ANTICIPATED FIRST OCCURRENCE OF
 TROPICAL-STORM-FORCE WINDS...CONDITIONS THAT MAKE OUTSIDE
 PREPARATIONS DIFFICULT OR DANGEROUS. PREPARATIONS TO PROTECT LIFE
 AND PROPERTY SHOULD BE RUSHED TO COMPLETION.

 A TROPICAL STORM WARNING MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
 EXPECTED SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE WARNING AREA WITHIN 36 HOURS.

 A HURRICANE WATCH MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE
 WITHIN THE WATCH AREA.  A WATCH IS TYPICALLY ISSUED 48 HOURS
 BEFORE THE ANTICIPATED FIRST OCCURRENCE OF TROPICAL-STORM-FORCE
 WINDS...CONDITIONS THAT MAKE OUTSIDE PREPARATIONS DIFFICULT OR
 DANGEROUS.

 INTERESTS ELSEWHERE IN NEW ENGLAND SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF
 IRENE.

 FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA IN THE UNITED
 STATES...INCLUDING POSSIBLE INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE
 MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR LOCAL NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
 FORECAST OFFICE. FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA OUTSIDE
 THE UNITED STATES...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR NATIONAL
 METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.


 DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
 ------------------------------
 AT 500 AM EDT...0900 UTC...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE IRENE WAS LOCATED
 NEAR LATITUDE 29.3 NORTH...LONGITUDE 77.2 WEST. IRENE IS MOVING
 TOWARD THE NORTH NEAR 14 MPH...22 KM/H...AND THIS MOTION IS
 EXPECTED TO CONTINUE DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS. A GRADUAL TURN TOWARD
 THE NORTH-NORTHEAST SHOULD BEGIN THEREAFTER. ON THE FORECAST
 TRACK...THE CORE OF THE HURRICANE WILL PASS WELL OFF THE COAST OF
 NORTHEASTERN FLORIDA TODAY...APPROACH THE COAST OF NORTH CAROLINA
 TONIGHT...AND PASS NEAR OR OVER THE NORTH CAROLINA COAST SATURDAY.

 REPORTS FROM AN AIR FORCE RESERVE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT INDICATE
 THAT MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NOW NEAR 110 MPH...175 KM/H...WITH
 HIGHER GUSTS.  IRENE IS A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE ON THE
 SAFFIR-SIMPSON HURRICANE WIND SCALE.  SOME RE-INTENSIFICATION IS
 POSSIBLE TODAY...AND IRENE IS EXPECTED TO BE NEAR THE THRESHOLD
 BETWEEN CATEGORY TWO AND THREE AS IT REACHES THE NORTH CAROLINA
 COAST.

 IRENE IS A LARGE TROPICAL CYCLONE.   HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND
 OUTWARD UP TO 90 MILES...150 KM...FROM THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL
 STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 290 MILES...465 KM.  NOAA
 BUOY 41010 LOCATED ABOUT 140 MILES...220 KM EAST OF CAPE CANAVERAL
 FLORIDA RECENTLY REPORTED A SUSTAINED WIND OF 56 MPH...90 KM/H...
 AND A WIND GUST OF 74 MPH...119 KM/H.

 THE MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE ESTIMATED FROM HURRICANE HUNTER
 AIRCRAFT DATA IS 942 MB...27.82 INCHES.


 HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
 ----------------------
 WIND...TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE SUBSIDING OVER THE NORTHWESTERN
 BAHAMAS. TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS ARE EXPECTED WITHIN THE
 SOUTHERN PORTION OF THE WARNING AREA ALONG THE UNITED STATES EAST
 COAST BY LATE TODAY. HURRICANE FORCE WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO FIRST
 REACH THE HURRICANE WARNING AREA TONIGHT OR SATURDAY MORNING.

 STORM SURGE...AN EXTREMELY DANGEROUS STORM SURGE WILL RAISE WATER
 LEVELS BY AS MUCH AS 6 TO 11 FEET ABOVE GROUND LEVEL IN THE
 HURRICANE WARNING AREA IN NORTH CAROLINA...INCLUDING THE ALBEMARLE
 AND PAMLICO SOUNDS. STORM SURGE WILL RAISE WATER LEVELS BY AS MUCH
 AS 4 TO 8 FEET ABOVE GROUND LEVEL OVER SOUTHERN POTIONS OF THE
 CHESAPEAKE BAY...INCLUDING TRIBUTARIES...AND THE EASTERN SHORE OF
 THE DELMARVA PENINSULA.  STORM SURGE WILL RAISE WATER LEVELS BY AS
 MUCH AS 3 TO 6 FEET ABOVE GROUND LEVEL ALONG THE JERSEY SHORE. 
 NEAR THE COAST...THE SURGE WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY LARGE...
 DESTRUCTIVE...AND LIFE-THREATENING WAVES.

 RAINFALL...IRENE IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF
 6 TO 10 INCHES...WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 15 INCHES...FROM
 EASTERN NORTH CAROLINA INTO SOUTHEASTERN VIRGINA...EASTERN
 MARYLAND... DELAWARE...EASTERN PENNSYLVANIA...NEW JERSEY...
 SOUTHEASTERN NEW YORK...LONG ISLAND...WESTERN CONNECTICUT...AND
 WESTERN MASSACHUSETTS THROUGH MONDAY MORNING. THESE RAINS COULD
 CAUSE WIDESPREAD FLOODING AND LIFE-THREATENING FLASH FLOODS.

 SURF...SWELLS GENERATED BY IRENE ARE AFFECTING PORTIONS OF THE COAST
 OF THE SOUTHEASTERN UNITED STATES.  THESE SWELLS WILL CAUSE
 LIFE-THREATENING SURF AND RIP CURRENT CONDITIONS.


 NEXT ADVISORY
 -------------
 NEXT INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY...800 AM EDT.
 NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 AM EDT.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 26, 2011)

My folks are coming to my house tonight. They live in the extreme NE corner of NC. We have rode out alot of Hurricanes there , but this one looks a bit more potent to me. We are expecting tropical force winds here with the rain. Probably head east next week for a big clean up. Hoping for a big turn to the right.[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

The radar showing the southern North Carolina coast.  The outer bands of rain have reached North and South Carolina.The rain should move in more into each state with most going northward into North Carolina but South East South Carolina is going to get a lot of rain also.If you look east of Virginia you can see the outflow Thunderstorms in the Atlantic and just off the coast of Virginia these rain showers are moving North and East where in the counter clockwise hurricane core they move the opposite way.These storms in the outflow are a good indicater that the storm is right on track

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/sc_/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

A little further up in space you can see the eye now.  http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/se/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is something you dont want to see if you live in the Delmarva area.Pre rain outflow thunderstorms are dropping a couple of inches on an area that is going to receive 10 to 15 in a little over 24 hours from now.  http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/va_/radar.asp?play=true    This area might be the worst hit when all is said and done.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

One last thing to think about,before this storm leaves North Carolina it will spawn a few nasty tornadoes and water spouts down there and into Virginia also.They will move differently then the way they do when they form as part of a cold front.They usually move from the southwest towards the Northeast.The opposisite is true when spawned by a hurricane they will travel from the northeast towards the south west. Everyone keep safe, I hope your damage if you receive any is minimal.Ill check back in before noon then I have to go to work untill 8 this evening.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

The cold front you see coming out of Illinois and Iowa doesnt have enough zip in its do da to reach the coast and steer the storm more out to sea.The outflow bands have reached southern Delaware,Maryland,as you can see in the second link satellite cloud deck image. The First image shows the storm off the coast still moving north northwest.  http://www.accuweather.com/us/satellite/ei/se/satellite.asp?play=true  The second image shows the northern most part of the hurricanes outflow .    http://www.accuweather.com/us/satellite/ei/ne/satellite.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 26, 2011)

Heavy rain is moving into South Carolina there has now been confirmed by National weather service spotters two tornadoes embedded in the red lined area of this image along the South Carolina beach you see moving west south west.The show has started in the United States be prepared its going to get ugly.You should see the warings starting to arrive in emails from the various weather services I subscribe to.Stay tuned to next week when we feature Godzilla eats Baltimores Inner Harbour.

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/sc_/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2011)

That's no funny steve I scared to death


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 26, 2011)

Steve 

 I remember Arthur, spoke with him on this forum about getting in/ out of the water with his disability. He was diving on an old rail car if I remember correctly.

 Wayne how'ya doing buddy good to hear from ya

 Hope Irene takes an eastward turn


----------



## ncbred (Aug 26, 2011)

Expecting winds 50-70mph around here tomorrow and close to 10" of rain.  I stay about 30 miles east of I95 in NC.  Right now I'm still scheduled to be at work @ 6am in the morning.  Will not be a fun drive there.


----------



## ncbred (Aug 26, 2011)

Just got our first rain band a few minutes ago.  Looks like she's weakening even though she's over the gulf stream.  Floyd who caused very minimal wind damage was stronger when it made landfall.


----------



## blade (Aug 26, 2011)

Guard your loins and run for the hills !


----------



## JohnN (Aug 26, 2011)

Latest reports say it will be a tropical storm over NJ. I have a feeling this storm was over hyped, but I guess we'll just see. Looks like the clouds are starting to roll in now.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2011)

It's not until Sunday here though, right?


----------



## JohnN (Aug 26, 2011)

The rain and wind is not till Sunday, but it looks like the very edge of the clouds might be here now. Or they might be completely unrelated clouds.


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Aug 26, 2011)

*A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

It looks like we'll miss the hurricane in Madison Heights, Va., this time, but don't become over confident to those in its path.  This storm is still changing its course.

 Mike


----------



## xxfollyxx (Aug 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> It's not until Sunday here though, right?


 
 Should be over our area Sunday between 10a-2p    40-75mph winds. The way the Rockaway River floods here, it should present a real $h!tshow


----------



## ncbred (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Surfer killed in VA Beach.  Still nothing heavy here yet.  I expect things to get worse within the next hour.


----------



## ncbred (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Bob, Gloria, Isabel, and Floyd were all bigger and stronger than this.  Most noreasters that travel from the mid-atlantic north have more wind and rain, it's just cold instead of warm. How can this be a "HISTORIC" storm?  It went from, "The worst storm since Gloria" to "The worst storm in the past 50 years" to "The once in a century storm" to the now "Historic" storm.  I just named 4 hurricanes that were much worse than this, how can this be the worst storm in over a century when it isn't even the worst storm in the past 25 years?  I wish the news media would stop blowing things out of proportion because when a real historic storm shows up people will be immuned to the hype.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

I would rather error on over hype to the side of caution then the other way look at what Katrina and Hugo did do.Ncbred I am with you, the media clowns particularly the news outlets the local clowns not the weather services in charge of predicting these things are to blame.They whip up the hysteria mostly ,yeah they run with the initial story that was told to them,embellish a little, exaggerate here and there repeat it over and over and it just going to snowball.If a storm is not as severe as predicted that is a good thing property and lives were saved.What if the storm was predicted to be a 1 and while we slept it became a 3 and caught us all by total surprise.The same media and all the armchair quarterbacks would be calling for heads,asking for investigations into the weather services, blaming the President,and anyone else they felt let them down.  

 It is easy to say it was hyped, h e l l  I told everyone here Tuesday night this was coming long before your local news stations were doing so and the track it has taken looks like the one I drew on one of the very first maps I posted. I stuck my neck out here,but my prediction was not that bad for an amateur weather hobbyiest.I just got the strength part wrong,but with that said every number on every program of software that I have said it was going to be a 3 or 4 when it hit North Carolina and it was for a time. It came that close (-) to doing just that,thank Canada for shooting some cold dry air into western flank of the system yesterday that IS what stopped it from becoming a monster the windshear. So I will accept some of the blame, criticism for it not being as nasty as I said it would be and for underestimating the strength of the Canadian low Vortex which is locked into place over the Hudson Bay which by the way is the precursor to an early fall in New England and here in the Mid Atlantic states. Have you here in the Mid Atlantic states noticed in the last week the leaves are starting to change about two weeks ahead of schedule.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

I think you did a fantastic job with your early predictions, Steve, I'm impressed!
 As ncbred indicated, the news reporters love to use hyperbole, so if that gets annoying, just check into the latest updates on weather.com or NOAA, stuff like that. We won't know how this compares to other storms until it's over, so enjoy the ride and be glad there was sufficient time to get ready..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

its going down down down category   1

 Lots of rain though Washington Philly New york  10 inches


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

We've been told that it is a good idea to evacuate...but the evacuation center is lower in elevation than we are! My family and bottles are riding this one out at home.[8D]


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

just started raining here, a steady drizzle......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Just a couple of thoughts,as hurricanes die they tend to so slow down as they become extratropical this is what is going to happen with this one.Where the Canadian air stymied the ability for the hurricane to wrap up and rev at a higher RPM the trade off is a very long period of flooding rains and still very bad wind gusts.80 and 90 mph winds are nothing to sneeze at.Some areas when all is said and done may receive 15 to 20 inches.As I typed this 200,000 have no power in North Carolina and Virginia.Rueters news:Hurricane Irene knocked out power to nearly 250,000 customers in North Carolina and Virginia on Saturday and a nuclear power station in the storm's path reduced power but remained
 on line.Down graded yes out of the woods no way big time.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Here is the 24 hr precip map near the hurricane.The graph at the bottom tells the whole story.Already parts of North Carolina have received 10 inches of rain with another 5 to 10 to come.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

If you live in Delaware,New Jersey, New York City,Long Island or Southern Connecticut look at thias map from Aug.15thThis is the week we received the flooding rains.Since this time we have received in Southern New Jersey another 5 inches of rain.Add it all up and it spells disaster.With 10 to 20 more inches of rain on the way there are flood gates that are going to be breached on the Delaware river.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

It doesnt look like a sissy in this satellite sequence ifrared time lapse.
 http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/atlantic/movies/g8irn/g8irnjava.html

 It is still going to do more damage in dollars then the other 4 named earlier.Dont count Irene out yet she is the nerdy girl no one paid attention to at the dance in the movie CARRIE and we know what old Sissy Spacek was capable of.[][] Just ask John Travolta[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

A million people with out power now,this is starting to get serious.

 http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/54295/mean-irene-closes-in-on-nc-out-1.asp


----------



## JohnN (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Winds are starting to pick up here. According to weather.gov, winds at Monmouth Executive Airport are E 16 G 25 MPH


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Right now it's drizzling here in Glen Ridge. It's been raining on and off every couple hours, but usually not for long.

 Actually, as I type this the rain is picking up a bit. Still nothing intense.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

I'm amazed how nicely that storm core is holding together, after being over land all day.. Jackson had about an inch of rain so far, no wind yet.. should be an interesting night in NJ.. hang tough, crew!


----------



## JohnN (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Here in Howell it is getting windy. Lot of rain, and lot of wind. I'm taking some video of the storm every so often, and I will probably put it online for everyone to see. I am starting to think I underestimated this storm.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

getting about our 4th to fith inch of rain today down her after over 20 inches in the past 2 weeks  its all just running off...   the night will be intersting for sure..    anyway was a good excuse to cook up some killer eats and dig in and enjoy..   my crops can only take so much more of this...


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

nothing yet as far as wind in the wayne area of north nj.  a few heavy showers that lasted maybe 10 minutes.  nothing serious so far.  im a splicer for the telco so something tells me i will be busy for a few weeks.  greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

As of 10 PM EDT, all roads in Jackson NJ will be closed to non-emergency travel. I'll be back at 10.. [8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

7 inches of rain at my house, two very heavy bands of rain to come through,then a break,then the star of the show the eye,and then the back edge and southern flank rotating through the night.Winds gusting to 50 mph heavy rain right now. Nasty outside.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Tornadoe rips up some roofs in middle Delaware near Lewes.17 homes damaged,wind gust on my anemometer 70 mph 10 minutes ago in Sewell New Jersey.Another inch of rain has fallen and a very heavy wind driven band about to move through our area. Wildwood beach,Capemay,Ocean City all sustaining heavy damage water is coming over the boardwalk in Wildwood.I doubt the beach will be there in the morning.This has become very serious in Southern New Jersey 12 inches of rain has fallen near the Cumberland and Cape May county border.You should see the rain falling right now out my back door.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

I forgot what hurricane force rain looked like.The last Time I saw it was 1999.Chuck, epackage,wheels,jerseycollector,anyone else in Northern New Jersey its bad, real bad unreal out there right now in Southern New Jersey.The northern extent of the eye has reached Southern Delaware.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

..starting to get serious here too.. we are lucky at this point the balcony faces downwind so we've got a great view of the deluge without getting ..deluged.. winds whipping up good, the parking lot lights are illuminating the sheets and rolls of water in the sky.. it's not like normal rain like you said Steve it's almost like the ocean itself getting sprayed on us with a gigantic atomizer.. I love it, how damn exciting! I will not sleep tonight that's for certain.. my wife's first hurricane too, we're ready and hoping everyone else will be OK but we're loving this, how very unusual indeedy.. []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Yeah, I don't miss the problems a storm like this causes, but it does make me homesick for the coast.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Lights have flickered at least 5 times in the last hour,I dont know if the power will stay on.Good luck up there in Central and Northern New Jersey.All I have been hearing and seeing are police and fire sirens.Its really amped up out there now sounds like the largest ghost ever is knocking at your door.Another 2 inches of rain has fallen we are at 10 inches now.Lost TV still have internet its a war outside right now


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

You'll know if I lose electricity, suddenly my posts will be brief and succinct, cuz I hate typing on the imaginary miniature keyboard on my phone.. but someone needs to moderate this place!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Its not to bad here in Allentown i hope the wind dosen't kick up to much,I can deal with the rain,i got the pumps ready[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Radar spottted funnel clouds sighted from your way Chuck to down here in a line moving from the coast northeast.It should be hittin Jackson by 9:50.Microburst squall just went through parts of our area this is incredible,I heard its worse near where John Olditractor lives 12 plus inches of rain have fallen near him.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Back on the air lost everything a few minutes ago. Can see the precip letting up towards the shore on the radar cant get here soon enough.I cry, UNCLE UNCLE UNCLE!!! [&:][]Irene.............. I never doubted you I swear.We are not worthy.


----------



## JohnN (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Well, my cat just went in the basement, so that is not a good sign. She only goes down there in really bad storms. I am sorry I doubted you, Irene.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Anyone tracking the radar in your area use this site           http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap     Its easy and you can zoom in right to your house level in resolution and it refreshes on its own every 5 minutes.The sight should pick up where you live through java,the animate button is to the right of the map in the long column.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

We just had a tornadoe warning issued for areas to my south and west same county.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

My cousin lives in Pennsville Nerw Jersey,its confirmed an F-1 tornadoe tore through did a lot of damage to trees and some roofs.The tornadoe is now across the Delaware river west of Wilmington Delaware.People in Baltimore incuding you Gunther nasty line headed your way probably hitting the eastern side of Baltimore right now.Seek shelter this has been the same band causing the tornadoes in the last few hours.THis line scared the heck out of my entire family.The eye is just to our south in Northern Delaware. The precip has let up to our east for the time being will take it as I am worn out.My basement is under a half a foot of water at one end,sump pump running every 10 miutes.The water has breached two walls and is pouring in


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

..I can physically feel the drop in barometric pressure, I'm expecting my eyeballs to pop out any moment now..


----------



## JohnN (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

This is getting scary, the house is starting to make some noise, things are popping outside, lights are flickering, and since it is dark, I can't see what is happening out there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*



> ORIGINAL:  NJCollector
> 
> This is getting scary, the house is starting to make some noise, things are popping outside, lights are flickering, and since it is dark, I can't see what is happening out there.


 
 stay on here  we will protect you [] all kiddin aside that is scary chit


----------



## JohnN (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Now in a tornado warning until 11:30, Channel 12 has the details. I'll try to keep you posted.

 More details: THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY NJ HAS ISSUED A

 * TORNADO WARNING FOR... SOUTHEASTERN MERCER COUNTY IN CENTRAL NEW JERSEY... SOUTHWESTERN MONMOUTH COUNTY IN CENTRAL NEW JERSEY... NORTHWESTERN OCEAN COUNTY IN SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY...

 * UNTIL 1130 PM EDT

 * AT 1055 PM EDT... NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR INDICATED A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM CAPABLE OF PRODUCING A TORNADO NEAR JACKSONS MILLS... OR 14 MILES NORTHWEST OF TOMS RIVER... MOVING WEST AT 35 MPH.

 * THE TORNADO WILL BE NEAR... SIX FLAGS THEME PARK BY 1105 PM EDT... CLARKSBURG BY 1110 PM EDT... IMLAYSTOWN... CREAM RIDGE AND ROOSEVELT BY 1115 PM EDT... ALLENTOWN... WINDSOR AND HIGHTSTOWN BY 1125 PM EDT... EDINBURG AND CROSSWICKS BY 1130 PM EDT...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Near Long Neck Delaware a confirmed tornadoe in the eye wall 10 minutes ago.That storm is racing towards I-95 Northeast of Georgetown Delaware.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

We're gettin' some tough lovin' from mother nature here in northern Chester County PA, driving rain, flickering lights, a bit nerve racking.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Hey I see that storm cell on my radar software it definatley has in and outflow it has just left Great Adventure near you Chuck be safe.The Tornadoe is just south of the bank I met you at last year in Jackson.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

There's ostriches, elephants, and giraffes flying around in the air.. wicked!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

This storm is boring... [] It's raining steadily, but it's not even close to torrential. The basement is getting wet, but it certainly could be worse... I'll keep posting till the floods short circuit the computer! []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

Ok the heavy rain is back the eye is in the middle of Delaware and we have about 6 hrs to go and its outta here.Like Chuck said the storm is ice cold on its western and south western flank. It went from 82 to 69 degrees in 20 minutes.That is quite a drop in temperature.The winds are howling out of the southwest at 35 to 40 mph.The rain compared to a few hours ago is not that intense but that will change in about 40 minutes as the eye wall aproaches my house from the south.This will be the first chance I have ever had in about 10 tropical systems in my lifetime along also with with countless Noreasters where I may actually see and feel the calm of the eye.The eye is 20 miles in circumference and is still closed so the storm is not extratropical yet.I should literally be able to step outside and look straight up and see stars in the heavens for about a half an hour.The eye will pass to my northeast and the heaviest of the winds the storm has to offer will kick in out of the south west then the west and finally the northwest.Then its time to say good bye to Irene..................................................................By the way just thought I would mention it.....................um on or about the 6,7, or 8th of September well um[&:][]'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''you dont wanna know!! []never mind.But I ll feel bad if I dont pre warn all of you,[8|]nah I cant I cant whip up the hysteria again this is a bottle forum[] so I'm I am gonna leave you hanging for a few days to let Irene out of our systems []and then I will let you in on the next wonderfull adventure[] which may be coming to a theatre near us.


----------



## blade (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: A reminder as to who is  really in control.*

I just barely made it to work through all the downed leaves ! Luckily I have a Jeep .[8D]


----------



## JohnN (Aug 28, 2011)

As of 6 AM, Howell issued a full travel ban. As far as I can tell, there is not much damage, just some limbs down.


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

This creek across from my house is normally 3 feet wide and about 8 inches deep, now 60 feet wide and 8 feet deep....Be Safe Bottle Folks...Jim


----------



## JohnN (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a creek in the back of my house, but I don't know how flooded it is. I'm not going out there any time soon, because with all of the trees and all, I don't need one falling on me.


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NJCollector
> 
> I have a creek in the back of my house, but I don't know how flooded it is. I'm not going out there any time soon, because with all of the trees and all, I don't need one falling on me.


 Be safe NJC...Mine has gone down 2-3 feet since 4am....luckily...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been up since 3 am pumping out my basement.My reg sump pump is not big enough to take up that much water,it was like a river running through.
  I had a gas pump hooked up and sometime that was barley keeping up,then I was running out of gas and it was 4 am.i called one of my bosses to bring some gas out,what a guy []
  I am still pumping as we speak---got to go check it! Its great to be Alive!![8D]

 and of course I made a little clip at the start of it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNG-DrF9lUE


 getting close to my house


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

Getting close here too Rick...Stay Safe..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 28, 2011)

Boy Jim,that looks real bad,radar doesnt show anything near you for the next 3 or 4 hours.Since you have taken these pictures has ithe flooding gotten worse? The rain over in Pennsylvania looks like it may be far enough north to miss you when it does come east.Rick I hope you get your situation resolved too thats a lot of water also.We had a lot of small and  a couple of larger branches to clean up, water in the basement.Stay safe Steve


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

These are the worst Steve, I took others at around 6am and the water wasn't even on the street..it rose about 3 feet after 6am until I took these about 1/2 hour ago.....rain has stopped now, Here's a 6am pic... []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 28, 2011)

Jim I am up at about 120 feet above sea level down the road a mile and a half the Mantua Creek is 6 feet higher then it should be and there is flooding like in your pictures. That area is only about 30 feet above sea level. and a couple of homes are under water up to the window sills.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, sucks to be you guys! [8D]

 I guess I'm lucky I live on a hill, because we never really get flooding. We've got little mini rivers of rainwater on the side of the road, but I don't even think it's raining anymore, and there wasn't any significant wind the entire night.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Conner for the well thought out heart felt words from your inner most depths.I hope our priest comes up with a better word then it sucks to be you in church in a little while.[] Just kiddin, []yes it does to be us today, yes it does.....................................


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

Some of my neighbors get it bad, my house and the house you see across the street never have had water at all except for a tiny bit of seepage in the corner of the basement....Some people up the street get full basements full of water and the town will have dumpsters out for people to get rid of anything in their basement that needs to be removed...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 28, 2011)

It does suck when your house, or property floods.  It's something that happens around here all too often.


----------



## JohnN (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm about to put together my video of the stream. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I'll post it here when it is done.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Aug 28, 2011)

Dover, NJ area
 Kayaking down historic Blackwell st













 smoosh


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Boy Jim,that looks real bad,radar doesnt show anything near you for the next 3 or 4 hours.Since you have taken these pictures has ithe flooding gotten worse? The rain over in Pennsylvania looks like it may be far enough north to miss you when it does come east.Rick I hope you get your situation resolved too thats a lot of water also.We had a lot of small and  a couple of larger branches to clean up, water in the basement.Stay safe Steve


 
 God dosen't use radar []

 I finely got it down to only the electric pump working,lets see 3am till 1pm I was doing this 10 hours?? thank god for java!  [8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 28, 2011)

[]Thats funny Rick, how are things at your house starting to get under control hopefully.You might want to check my newest post.Which java are you reffering to,the coffee or the software?[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 28, 2011)

You boys in Central and Northern New Jersey get ready winds are very srong again infact as strong or a tad bit stronger then last evening.I have small branches everywhere it looks like  a Gypsy moth convention took place in my back yard.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> []Thats funny Rick, how are things at your house starting to get under control hopefully.You might want to check my newest post.Which java are you reffering to,the coffee or the software?[]


 
 Coffee----->  rain stopped and its a little windy that is dieing down to


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> You boys in Central and Northern New Jersey get ready winds are very srong again infact as strong or a tad bit stronger then last evening.I have small branches everywhere it looks like  a Gypsy moth convention took place in my back yard.


 Didn't have anything in the way of wind by me last night, getting a decent blow now though...


----------



## JohnN (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, wind has been blowing on and off all day, but at least it looks like the sun might be trying to come out. Video is on its way to YouTube. The stream wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but it was flooded.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

It's gusting pretty bad 'round here now. Leaves and branches all over the yard. Finally something interesting! []


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> It's gusting pretty bad 'round here now. Leaves and branches all over the yard. Finally something interesting! []


 It's all fun and games until a tree falls on your house...LOL[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage


 Didn't have anything in the way of wind by me last night, getting a decent blow now though...
 [/quote]


 yeah those were the daze [8D][8D]


----------



## JohnN (Aug 28, 2011)

Well the video is still processing, but here is what the stream normally looks like: 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaFveUZNuBo
 Here is today's video:
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL_kdTCj97U


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 28, 2011)

That wasn't up-to 16 inches of torrential rainfall; it was actually God taking a righteous leak on all you hedonistic heathens. []


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 28, 2011)

We got a little much needed rain out of it. I thank the gods. I will sacrifice a small farm animal in their name (on the BBQ).


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> We got a little much needed rain out of it. I thank the gods. I will sacrifice a small farm animal in their name (on the BBQ).


 
 Heretic! The bottle gods are the only true gods. And only bottle sacrifices will temper their cruel, sadistic ways.


----------



## ncbred (Aug 29, 2011)

Whew!  Power went out around 9:30 Saturday morning and was restored at 8pm last night.  Just got phone service back a few minutes ago.  We were pounded with nearly 24 straight hours of wind and rain.  Gusts around here reached close to 70mph and probably averaged around 50mph.  Irene just moved so slow through here.  Not much flooding around here but the wind damage is close to the worst I've seen in my lifetime.  Trees and powerlines down across nearly every road and plenty of trees fell through houses and cars.  The only damge I suffered is losing about 56 shingles.  Irene may have weakened but she didn't go down without a fight.

 PS....Had to take cover for a tornado that passed half a mile away around 7:00 tonight.  So in a weeks time we've felt an earthquake, survived a hurricane and dodged a tornado.  Where are the meteors and volcanoes?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 29, 2011)

Ncbred dont forget Godzilla also[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 GOD is the bottle god,ya dummy


----------

